# The adventures of the Laves brothers - Prologue



## Duorin III (Sep 27, 2009)

*********************************************************
This game it will be played in Portuguese, and its already closed for new players.
*********************************************************









O jogo inicialmente se passa nas Dalelands, mas especificamente em uma pequena vila chamada "Hap" (ver no mapa, próxima ao lago Colf Field), onde vive uma família simples porém atípica, de pais amorosos e acolhedores de várias crianças, não necessariamente nascidos do ventre de sua mãe...

E tudo começará com um problema de impostos e a perspectia de ter que vender a casa onde moram, obringando a família Laves a se mudar para alguma grande cidade e tentar a vida como pessoas pobres e sem perspectiva.

Mas os irmãos Laves atingiram maturidade, e possuem agora recursos próprios para poder retribuir tudo que seus pais fizeram por eles. E ao que parece eles possuem um plano para ajudar seus pais. Não sabem ainda qual, mas irão descobrir logo que as aventuras comecem!!


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 28, 2009)

*Regras*

*1- Dos posts:*
Vcs irão notar que terá dois tipos de posts da parte de vcs: um quando se está em combate e outro em role play.
Para o roleplay, tanto a ordem quanto a quantidade de vezes das postagens, vai depender inteiramente de vcs, e para tanto a postagem é livre.
No caso de combate, já não poderão postar livremente, dado que precisarão seguir a ordem das iniciativas. Perguntas OFF TOPIC poderão ser feitas no meio das batalhas, mas que sejam o máximo reduzidas, para não atrapalhar o andamento dos combates e para não nos confundir.
Para ambos os tipos de postagens, vcs poderão postar somente quando eu liberar com a seguinte frase ((PODEM POSTAR)). Isso evitará que postem no meio da minha narrativa, pois algumas podem ser longas, como descrições, mapas etc. Quando eu liberar para postar, vcs seguem o que foi indicado previamente sobre os tipos de posts.

*2- Do roleplay*
É totalmente encorajado detalhar o máximo possível, já que estamos usando de recurso de escrita, e tempo suficiente para bem elaborar uma ação ou uma fala, música, magia etc. Sejam criativos.
É recomendado quando for assim, não usarmos OOC (out of character), para piadinhas, perguntas, comentários etc. Quando for assim, usemos a lista do Google.
Sugiro, quando seu personagem for falar, que use de uma cor, ou negrito (ou os dois) para diferenciar a ação da fala. Isso torna a leitura mais interessante e fácil.
Eu tbm usarei do mesmo recurso.

*3- Do combate*
Para as rolagens, eu farei todas. Só precisarão me dizer o que querem fazer. Em termos de efeitos, algumas ações, se quisrem, podem  ser me pedidas em private por email, e aí eu rolarei o check e narrarei o acontecido conforme o resultado dos dados e da descrição da ação pretendida. Sejam detalhistas! Isso os ajudará mais do que imaginam.
Utilizaremos um esquema de iniciativas como na mesa.  Formarei a ordem de ações, e quando eu terminar de organizar eu darei os valores de cada um, inclusive dos adversários, e aí então vcs dizem suas ações na ordem. Atentar para caso de não serem vcs os primeiros, mas sim um adversário, para não postarem fora da ordem.

Para a visualização, procurarei usar grids como os de batalha naval, posicionando vcs e reposicionando sempre que necessário por meio de coordenadas.

*4- Do XP*
Esse eu costumo recompensar para grandes idéias, interpretações, pérolas e demais adereços que possam usar para enriquecer a experiência e diversão do jogo. Quem já jogou comigo mestrando sabe disso. O resto vem junto com o valor das aventuras, campanhas, monstros, etc.

*5- Da freqüência dos posts*
Esse fator é decisivo para o jogo caminhar num ritmo legal. Seria muito bom ter no *mínimo de um post por dia*. Não é muito, e espero que haja mais que isso. Se houver ausência de post por parte de alguém por dois dias seguidos, sem nenhum comunicado, eu mandarei um email avisando do jogo, e se não obtiver resposta o personagem virará NPC e provavelmente será encostado em algum canto e perderá XP. Peço que avise, pois o jogo fica literalmente no PAUSE quando alguém não posta.

Exemplo, se alguém faz uma pergunta:

*"Fulano, vc tem uma tocha pra me emprestar?"*
Um, dois, três dias podem se passar sem que o jogador responda a algo tão básico, e por isso, o jogo para. AVISO: não irei atropelar essas coisas, pq como já joguei por PBP, tive a experiência de pessoas que fizeram isso, e o jogo foi ficando mais sem graça e desestimulante até morrer. E como estamos tendo a oportunidade de jogar com bastante conforto e tempo, peço o mínimo: avisem por favor. E aí paramos o jogo até a pessoa retornar sem problema algum (o jogo não vai sair de lá).


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 28, 2009)

*O jantar*

O tempo ainda está quente, mas algumas nuvens começam a se formar no céu a medida que o tempo avança. Pra quem chega tarde, a casa está já iluminada e a porta aberta. Para quem já estava na cidade, estes ajudaram a organizar o jantar com toda a família. Milo (seu cão de guarda e amigo de todos vcs) está deitado do lado de fora e fará festa para quem chegar.

Um detalhe que não mencionei a vcs, é de que vcs possuem um cachorro, parecido com a raça labrador, core bege, como companheiro e vigia. Seu pai é o dono e mestre do cachorro, mas todos vcs possuem voz sobre ele tbm. Muito comum nas redondezas.

Seus pais os recepcionam com abraços e beijos, o de costume. Seu pai é um homem forte e alto. O mais alto da vila. Na verdade, até hoje vcs não viram homem tão alto quanto o seu pai. Nenhum dos filhos parece ter herdado a altura. Barba grossa e grisalha, ele aparenta ser a serenidade em pessoa. Mas sempre fora capaz de puxar carroças se fosse necessário devido a sua tão famosa tronculência. Sua mãe, dona Lupita, não perde para seu pai em tamanho, mas não para cima, mas para os lados. Uma senhora gorda, mas qu esbanja carisma, no entanto é famosa tbm por ser capaz de torcer qualquer nariz que a enfureça. São um casal famoso na vila e nas redondezas, a personalidade expansiva dela contrasta com a eterna serenidade de Tito.

Ao entrarem e guardarem suas coisas, eles pedem para se lavarem e irem se arrumar para o jantar. A casa é grande e seus quartos estão intactos (para os que viviam fora). Todos vcs dividem quartos. Dois por quarto.
Para alguns a cama parece menor, para outros a cama traz boas lembranças. O cheiro do ambiente é mais que confortador e aconchega vcs de uma forma indescritível. Os detalhes nas paredes, os vasos, a simplicidade, o maravilhoso aroma de ensopado de batatas com galinha que sua mãe faz, os transporta a bons momentos, e os mostra o quanto essa casa é abençoada pela paz que traz a todos vcs.

Já sentados à mesa, todos vcs (no caso os players que entregaram tudo) esperam seu pai falar para dar as notícias com mais detalhes. Quando Sr. Tito ia começar falar, sua mãe o interpela com a sua tradicional ansiedade e, com um sorrizo no rosto, como que querendo desfazer o pesar no semblante do pai de vcs, ela pergunta:

*“E então meninos viajantes, como foi o retorno de vcs? O que andaram fazendo esse tempo que estiveram fora? Seu pai e eu ficamos preocupados em não distraí-los de seus afazeres, mas precisávamos de ter vcs aqui, por ser realmente importante.”
*
Sr. Tito, seu pai, se arruma na cadeira como que sem jeito e abre um sorriso verdadeiro, momentaneamente colocando de lado o assunto dessa reunião, e prestando a maior atenção no que cada um tem a relatar de suas aventuras.
*((ABERTO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## mrmaciel (Sep 28, 2009)

Quase subindo na mesa, Gonzáles é avança sobre o ensopado de batatas e galinha da dona Lupita.

*
"Ah, o cheiro está ótimo mãe." *

Comendo vorazmente, o halfling não consegue deixar de olhar as roupas e os equipamentos que seus irmãos trouxeram de suas viagens. Com a curiosidade vencendo qualquer regra de polidez, Gonzalés engata a pergunta logo após dona Lupita terminar de falar.

*"Eu vi que vocês voltaram com as mochilas cheias. Até achei umas coisas bem legais dentro delas! Cada coisa bacana que eles fazem na cidade grande, né???"*


----------



## mobandeira (Sep 28, 2009)

Alberto sorri, lembrando das vezes em que ele e seu irmao Gonzales roubaram o tomo de preces de seu irmao Alejo, vendendo-o no mercado a viajantes como uma relíquia da igreja de lathander. Com o dinheiro, compraram Milo, o cachorro da familia, que agora ronca do lado de fora.

*“É verdade, meu irmao, há muitas coisas interessantes na cidade grande...”*

  Alberto pega a mochila que tinha deixado atrás de si, e retira um pequeno instrumento de cobre, cuja armacao forma um elegante tracado em V, com escrituras no conhecido alfabeto de Thorass (o alfabeto da lingua comercial dos reinos), mas cujas palavras nao fazem sentido aos nao conhecedores dessa lingua também conhecida como o “velho comum”. Pequenos fios, finos como fios de cabelo, mas vermelhos como o sangue, liguam as duas barras do V em varios pontos. 

*“Este, por exemplo, é um antigo exemplar de uma harpa, criada para maos como as suas”. *

  Alberto passa os dedos sobre os fios, habilmente criando um acorde que reverbera na rústica casa dos Laves, enchendo os coracoes de todos presentes com alegria, como que por mágica.

*“Meus pais, meus irmaos, é um prazer estar novamente entre vós! Ainda ontem eu era um menino fazendo sua primeira viagem de negócios, e antes de ontem eu era apenas uma crianca, tentando ganhar com a astúcia aquilo que Gruntar tomava pela forca!”*

  Alberto faz soar mais algumas cordas, utilizando a armacao em metal para criar um alegre ritmo, ao mesmo tempo em que encorpa a música com uma forte risada, com um som verdadeiro e uma felicidade contagiante.

*“Tomemos vinho, minha familia, com a graca de Lliira e de todos os deuses bons!”*

  Ao atingir o climax da cancao, uma explosao de luzes cintilantes toma a mesa, e um barril de vinho aparece ao centro da mesa familiar, rodeadas pelas luzes que agora circulam entre todos os presentes, chamando a atencao de Milo, e criando um belo espetáculo para a família.


----------



## jsasaki (Sep 28, 2009)

Demian ajuda sua mãe a colocar a mesa, senta e pega um dos pães, ainda quente, que fizera mais cedo, dá uma mordida, pensa que ainda precisa aprimorar a receita, e oferece o resto para o cão.

"Fico feliz que vocês tenham retornado irmãos, desde que vocês foram embora a casa ficou silenciosa e calma como o moonsea no solstício de inverno. Senti falta dessa bagunça. No bom sentido."

Bebendo melancolicamente, sabendo o que estava para ser falado, não esconde sua preocupação com o futuro. Aquela fazenda era a vida de seus pais adotivos. Havia traçado uma dúzia de maneiras para quitar as dívidas de Tito e Lupita, mas isso era assunto para mais tarde. Levantou seu copo.

"Um brinde ao retorno de meus amados irmãos! A isso temos muito que comemorar!"


----------



## asodre (Sep 29, 2009)

Mourn sorri ao ouvir o comentário de Gonzalez e pensa, com um certo alívio, que não tem que se preocupar com a doença rara de seu irmão, pois é um Elfo de quase nenhuma posse, em decorrência de ter escolhido viver como um monge.

"Gonzalez,infelizmente dentro da minha mochila você só encontrará um surrado saco de dormir e o oléo que uso nas batalhas , que é uma receita especial de meu Mestre Farral. Quem sabe,numa próxima oportunidade, trago algo legal e brilhante para você!"

Mourn bate palmas ao ver o barril de vinho que surgiu na mesa e pega um copo para poder fazer um brinde com seus irmãos.


----------



## Alejo (Sep 29, 2009)

Alejo, ao se sentar perto de Gonzáles, comenta:

"É bom reencontrá-los, meus irmãos. Onde estão os outros? 
Sei que o seminário não fica muito longe, mas nesse último 
ano tive que me dedicar ainda mais do que nos anteriores, e 
não pude estar tão presente quanto gostaria.


A comida está uma delícia, mãe, como sempre! Pai, por agora 
poderei ajudá-lo de novo na roça. Lathander sempre abençoa 
as novas empreitadas, podíamos tentar novas culturas, o que 
o senhor acha?


Alberto, depois conversamos melhor... Mas acho eu talvez eu 
lhe deva algumas desculpas... Espero que seu coração também 
esteja aberto. Gonzáles, espero que tenha gostado das coisas 
que eu trouxe na mochila.


Mas dessa vez tive a liberdade de separar algumas coisinhas 
que não queria perder, não se ofenda. Eu nunca liguei muito 
para os objetos que sumiam quando eu era um acólito, mas 
agora o símbolo sagrado que carrego em meu peito tem real 
significado e poder... "

Alejo dá um sorriso sincero ao irmão menor, e depois de olhar 
para Demian, seu semblante se torna mais sério, até levemente 
preocupado, ao pressentir algo na atitude do irmão mais velho. 
E continua:

"Além disso, as moedas de ouro que eu trouxe são para ajudar 
nossos pais, e eu não poderia deixá-los desamparados. Por isso, 
as trouxe nesse saquinho... Epa? Onde está o saquinho que 
estava na minha cintura? Gonzáles..."


----------



## mrmaciel (Sep 29, 2009)

Gonzalez olha para Alejo com um olhar de surpresa, e antes de terminar de engolir sua colherada de sopa, responde ao irmão mais novo:

*"Como assim perder, meu jovem? Eu guardo as coisas justamente para vocês nao perderem. Vocês são muito avoados, isso sim! Sua bolsinha, por exemplo, eu vi que estava caindo e acabei pegando para você nao perder, afinal de contas, o papai tá precisando, né?"
*
Sem se tocar da mancada que dera, Gonzalez coloca sua tigela de sopa no rosto para beber o restante do caldo e logo em seguida sobe a mesa para se servir do vinho e pegar mais um pouco do ensopado de dona Lupita:

*"Duvido que nas suas viagens voces tenham comido uma comida tao saborosa!" *


----------



## jsasaki (Sep 29, 2009)

"mas então Gonzáles e Alberto, até onde conseguiram ir em suas andanças? Lembro de quando eramos crianças, e certo dia um mercador nos contou sobre a colossal cidade de Waterdeep, com seus milhares de habitantes e vida frenética. Isso fez os olhos de vocês brilharem mais do que as estrelas."


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 29, 2009)

Seus pais olham para vcs dois a espera da resposta.


----------



## mobandeira (Sep 29, 2009)

A música de Alberto se torna leve, em um tom melancólico... Alberto tem o olhar perdido, enquanto responde a seu irmao:

*“Ó Waterdeep, a cidade dos esplendores! Eu pessoalmente nunca estive lá mas, há dois anos atrás, enquanto percorria Sembia, encontrei Malvek Lascius, amigo de um amigo meu, que conhece um bardo da Universidade de New Olamn! Imaginem, um grande centro de saber, voltado ao estudo e ao ensino das músicas, lendas e tradicoes dos reinos! Mais de 500 pessoas, entre bardos, aprendizes, sábios e feiticeiros se encontram para eventos chamados seminários, aonde relembram cada uma das histórias esquecidas por outros.”*

  Alberto parece voltar a si. A música volta a um ritmo animado:

*“Eu daria tudo para poder conversar com um desses sábios. E, claro, beber um bom vinho com uma das lindas mulheres de Waterdeep, cuja beleza e estilo sao famosos em todos os reinos! Vocês já ouviram falar de saltos altos? É a última moda em Waterdeep. As mulheres andam sobre sapatos tao sensuais que mesmo a mais magra das mulheres parece ter os dotes de uma musa! Esse é um dos principais motivos para a fama da cidade dos esplendores!” *


----------



## mrmaciel (Sep 29, 2009)

*"Andanças?? Você anda muito tempo com a cara enfiada naqueles livros, ô loirão! Faz tempo que eu não viajo com o papai **CHOMP-CHOMP** Depois da última viagem em que eu achei aquele livro estranho de um elfo velho no meio das nossas coisas, o velho falou que eu ia trabalhar com ele só por aqui nas feiras regionais..."*


----------



## jsasaki (Sep 29, 2009)

"É verdade Alberto, em Waterdeep existem várias escolas. A de magia até onde eu li guarda a maior e mais completa coleção de livros arcanos de toda Faerun. Está em meus planos ir para lá." 

"desculpe-me Gonzáles, pelo tamanho de sua mochila, achei que tivesse ampliado sua caminhada. Então suas feiras foram muito lucrativas hehehe."


----------



## jsasaki (Sep 29, 2009)

"É verdade Alberto, em Waterdeep existem várias escolas. A de magia até onde eu li guarda a maior e mais completa coleção de livros arcanos de toda Faerun. Está em meus planos ir para lá." 

"desculpe-me Gonzáles, pelo tamanho de sua mochila, achei que tivesse ampliado sua caminhada. Então suas feiras foram muito lucrativas hehehe."


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 29, 2009)

Esqueci de falar que estão no início do outono e a colheita, apesar da época, está muito penosa. A produção de seus pais, que é majoritariamente de grãos e ovelhas, está limitada a servir somente à vila e à eles próprios quase. 

Economias foram feitas, vcs sabem, e o dinheiro que eles têm, mas o de vcs (mesmo somado, inclusive no valor de seus itens) não dará para pagar os impostos. O que vcs estranham, pois sempre deu. Não é somente a baixa produção desses últimos anos, mas há algo mais na história, o que vcs já suspeitam.

Dona Lupita: “Apesar de todos os pesares, é olhando para vcs que temos a certeza de que o futuro das Dalelands estará um dia em boas mãos. Nos orgulhamos de todos vcs.”
Ela então se dirige à Alberto e diz:
“Beto, que música linda meu filho! Sempre soube que as artes estavam latentes em vc!”

Sr. Tito: “Espero que seus irmão cheguem logo, precisaremos ter uma conversa esta noite. Se for o caso deles atrasarem, começaremos sem eles. Terminemos o jantar, e então falaremos. Gonzales, por favor, devolva as coisas à seus irmãos, o que não for presente seu, claro.”

Ele continua, voltando para Alejo.
“Alejo, não se preocupe meu filho, não era nossa intenção, a princípio, lhes trazer sobre esse pretexto, mas as circunstâncias são atípicas e demandaram essa reunião. A mudança de culturas não são mais alternativas, pois outros já tentaram e não deram resultados.”
“Mas não se detenham, não perderia suas histórias por nada. O que tenho para falar pode esperar.”
*((ABERTO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## jsasaki (Sep 30, 2009)

"Alberto você contou já para o pessoal aquela história que você me contou mais cedo, de algumas noites atrás, quando aquele half-orc  gigantesco achou que você tinha desonrado a filha dele e exigiu que você casasse com ela??"


----------



## Alejo (Sep 30, 2009)

"O que eu notava na expressão de Demian apenas se confirma, então. As coisas não andam fáceis por aqui, não é, meu pai?"

Alejo muda a expressão, de uma preocupação para um sorriso tímido.

"Na minha sacola trago 40 leões de ouro (OOC: a moeda do reino de Cormyr corre livremente nas Dalelands), acredito que isso deva ajudar a manter a fazenda, pelo menos durante o inverno. Eu estava pensando em comprar uma roupa mais adequada para o inverno que se aproxima, mas tenho um cobertor que posso improvisar como capa, e com os exercícios certos e as bênçãos de Lathander, que traz o calor da manhã, não precisarei disso.

Eu de minha parte não tenho nada de muito interessante para contar. Fui o campeão entre os acólitos nas provas de atletismo promovidas nos dois últimos festivais de Lathander, mas tenho certeza de que Grunthar me bateria fácil nas provas de força... 

Mas com certeza temos histórias mais interessantes e animadas: conte essa história, Alberto, enquanto aguardamos os rapazes que ainda não chegaram."

Alejo abre um sorriso mais amplo, enquanto pega uma caneca com uma dose moderada de vinho.


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 30, 2009)

Sr. Tito,

"Não, não mesmo..."

*((ABERTO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## mobandeira (Sep 30, 2009)

Mesmo a expressao treinada de Alberto nao consegue esconder, por um breve momento, a apreensao. Esse momento passa rápido, Alberto sorri ao encher mais uma caneca de vinho:

*“Meus amados pais e irmaos, hoje é a noite de nosso reencontro, e por isso bebemos e festejamos. As conversas sérias se farao no momento adequado!”*

  Alberto brinda à mesa expansivamente, esparramando um pouco de vinho em um gesto levemente embriagado. Ele sorri para Demian:

*“Fala de Taurette, a half-orc? Essa é uma boa história!”*

  Com uma forte risada, Alberto termina a caneca e a bate na mesa. Entao, se levanta, com sua harpa, e se prepara para cantar...


----------



## mobandeira (Sep 30, 2009)

(em off: leiam com o ritmo alternado, rápido para a primeira estrofe, lento para a segunda, rápido para a terceira, etc. Também mudei as cores para facilitar a leitura: *azul claro para canto, **bege para a fala normal*)


*Taurette é uma pobre half-orc das montanhas /*
*Perdida em uma floresta /*
*Chorava em uma grota com sua voz angelical /*
*Prisoneira de uma besta /*

*Escapara por pouco de uma morte tao cruel /*
*Com a vida pagou a liberdade /*
*O demonio dos infernos teria a sua alma /*
*Por toda eternidade /*

*Mas ele nao contava com os hérois da regiao / *
*Um grupo de ciganos, suas magias e paixao / *
*Com flechas e feiticos, com sangue e com suor /*
*Cacaram a besta mor!!*

*E quem ficou pra trás... *

*Um jovem com o bem no coracao /*
*Ajudando a donzela em questao /*
*E Llirra, a deusa da paixao /*
*Falou: meu filho, uma half-orc, NAO!*

*Nesse momento chega o pai da aberracao /*
*Ve Alberto e Taurette comecando a pegacao /*
*E Alberto com seu grito se poe logo a correr /*
*Cacado por muitas milhas ele tenta esquecer!*

*Que um dia aprendeu dura licao /*
*Que em seu bom-senso nunca deve confiar /*
*Ao encontrar tao singela tentacao /*
*Que pare o vinho antes de com a dama flertar!


*Alberto sorri em quanto canta, movimentando suas luzes mágicas com maior velocidade em cada estrofe rápida, e fazendo-as planar levemente a cada uma das estrofes lentas. 

Ao terminar, ele se senta em seu lugar, enchendo mais uma taca de vinho:

*"Mas é claro que nada de grave aconteceu! Depois de algum tempo correndo, o pai dela acabou me deixando em paz. Foi quando reencontrei meus amigos ciganos, que voltavam da caca. Eles morreram de rir ao saber que eu beijei uma half-orc! Naira, minha companheira, nao chegou perto de mim por mais de uma tenday!"*


----------



## jsasaki (Sep 30, 2009)

"hahahaha! Essa história merece entrar para o hall da fama de Alberto, o bardo. Escondam suas filhas e esposas!"

Nada melhor para deixar o ambiente mais leve, pensou Demian.

"Por falar nisso, nosso irmão meio-humano está demorando. Achei que tivesse ido na vila somente para vender alguns cabritos. Espero que ele não tenha tido nenhuma idéia de se despedir deles, da última vez a pobre coitada não sobreviveu..."


----------



## Duorin III (Sep 30, 2009)

Sr. Tito se reclina na mesa e olha para Lupita:
"Crianças..."

Dona Lupita retorna da cozinha com mais um caldeirão de ensopado:
"Ahhh esses meninos... Quando vão crescer?"

Ela então se senta à mesa com semblante preocupado e uma sobrancelha arqueada, voltando o olhar para Alberto.


----------



## jsasaki (Sep 30, 2009)

"Desculpe-me mãe...acho que esse vinho subiu-me um pouco a cabeça...se continuarmos nesse ritmo logo logo estarei também cantando, e atrapalhando Alberto..."


----------



## Alejo (Oct 1, 2009)

"Não fique tímido, Demian, sabemos que os elfos têm uma boa voz... E falando em elfos e em voz, você está muito calado, Mourn! Como foi seu treinamento com o mestre... Qual o nome dele mesmo? Me falaram que você domina uma luta bastante exótica..."
Alejo, antes de olhar para seu irmão monge, rapidamente olha para Alberto, dá um sorriso e faz um sinal de aprovação com a cabeça.
Então, olha para Mourn e insiste: "Como é essa história de estilo de luta? No monastério de Lathander treinávamos apenas o pugilato." (OOC: forma antiga de boxe)


----------



## asodre (Oct 1, 2009)

"Alejo, estava entretido ouvindo as histórias de Alberto! Nosso irmão Bardo realmente tem muitas histórias para contar!"

Mourn vira-se sorrindo para Alberto:

"Cuidado irmão , ouvi falar que os half-orcs, em geral, são muito bravos! Por falar nisso onde anda nosso irmão Gruntar? estou começando a ficar preucupado com ele!"

Depois de falar com Alberto, Mourn volta sua atenção a seu irmão Alejo e fica em um estado contemplativo por quase um minuto e fala lentamente...

"Meu treinamento com Mestre Farral, foi , digamos, interessante.... No começo não me adaptei, pois não me adequei a sua didática e sofri por isso. Eu era um elfo muito rebelde...Mas nos últimos anos eu amadureci e me adequei a sua filosofia de treinamento.Mestre Farral me iniciou no estilo de luta que  se baseia  nos movimentos de uma rã,logo envolve muitos saltos,movimentos constantes e muita agilidade... O segredo está em tentar acertar o inimigo sem ser acertado,mas estou longe de dominá-lo.Quem sabe no futuro?Conte-me mais sobre sua experiencia no pugilato,sempre estou interessado em aprender mais sobre diferentes estilos de luta, é uma das minhas grandes paixões!"


----------



## mrmaciel (Oct 1, 2009)

Com um olhar meio embriagado, Gonzales olha para Mourn após ele contar sua história:

*"Baseado (!!!) em movimentos de uma rã? Ou seria perereca, oh, meu besuntado irmão? Vocês treinavam sozinhos? Os dois? Ambos cobertos por esse óleo escorregadio? Devia ser muito engraçado.... Quase tão engraçado quanto o Alberto gritando desesperado correndo dos amigos da prima do Grunthar...." *

Gonzales suspira e se encosta na cadeira com os olhos um pouco cerrados:

*"Ah, como eu queria viajar e ver mais coisas nesse mundo como meus irmãos fizeram....... Ah, Alejo, você deixou isso cair."
*
E então, Gonzales passa para o seu irmão uma pequena estatueta com o símbolo de Lathander que Alejo guardara na sua mochila.*
*


----------



## mobandeira (Oct 1, 2009)

Alberto recomeca a tocar, com um ritmo alegre.

*"Mae, a vida é boa, Llirra nos dá tudo o que precisamos para sermos felizes. Crescer e manter-se sorrindo e se divertindo é o segredo para a vida eterna!"*

Com um franco sorriso, Alberto tenta alegrar seus pais, fazendo caretas enquanto toca.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 1, 2009)

Vcs conversam mais um pouco e colocam a conversa em dia em mais alguns minutos, quando seu pai olha por cima do ombro e nota que já está escuro.

Dona Lupita:
"Ver vcs é o que nos alegra. Vcs estando bem, nós estamos bem. Mas as circunstâncias mudaram. O núcleo do nosso lar permanece, mas algumas mudanças, dentro em breve, irão ocorrer."
Vcs reparam na felicidade de seus pais em ver vcs, mas sabem que no fundo existe uma grande preocupação. No entanto, eles não escondem nada que vcs já não suspeitam.

Sr. Tito coloca:
"Acho que já demos tempo suficiente para seus outros irmãos chegarem. Me preocupo com eles, mas sei que estão bem. Deixa-me colocar vcs a parte do que aconteceu."

*((FECHADO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## Heavyneto (Oct 2, 2009)

(OFF TOPIC: ON) Testando...
Bem, se der tudo certo, minha assinatura terá meus dados!!!


Dessa forma, fico aguardando poder entrar na história assumindo o papel de GRUNTHAR!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Heavyneto (Oct 2, 2009)

Po... não apareceu meu avatar aqui... que merda.


Editado depois de pensar.

Apareceu, sim, depois que eu fui ver o tamanho da imagem, de 180kb e muito mais pixels do que o permitido. Deve funcionar agora...


----------



## Heavyneto (Oct 2, 2009)

ou não...


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 2, 2009)

Sr. Tito continua olhando para todos com expressão pesarosa:
"Vcs sabem melhor que ninguém que eu não os teria chamado se não fosse necessário. Sua mãe e eu, pensamos várias vezes das nossas alternativas de como lidar com essa nova realidade, mas nenhuma delas surtiu efeito nesses dois últimos anos. Sua mãe e eu economizamos o que pudemos, e só não nos mudamos antes, pq vcs nos ajudaram da melhor forma possível (vcs de tempos em tempos, mandavam grana pra eles, cada um a expressão que podia). Mas a história não começou assim..."

"A dois anos, quando alguns de vcs partiram, as colheitas que estavam indo de forma razoável, passaram a ser escassas, e em praticamente todas as vilas pequenas das Dalelands. Várias famílias daqui, muitos amigos e mercadores conhecidos de tempos atrás, se juntaram em conselhos inúmeras vezes para procurar medidas que solucionassem o problema. Alguns até consultaram magos e druidas na esperança de obter respostas. Mas como devem ter uma idéia, era mais barato comprar mais suprimentos para a lavoura e novo gado, do que pagar qualquer magia que fosse. Lutamos contra essa escassez durante esses últimos anos sem alarmá-los pois não queríamos interromper o treinamento e aprendizado de vcs."

Sua mãe olha para baixo em lágrimas nesse momento. Seu pai segura a mão dela e prossegue:

"No entanto, como sabem, mesmo em tempos de escassez, conseguíamos administrar de certa forma, entretanto, o conselho das Dalelands mudou, não sei o que houve, mas umas figuras estranhas apareceram e começaram a passar nas casas a cobrar somas absurdas! Não mais o rico e velho Bert, que fazia esse trabalho a tantos anos. E esse velho ranzinza sumiu e nem se despediu. E são homens que me pareceram perigosos, ninguém mexeu com eles, ninguém nem sabe como são seus rostos. Ah, e nem tentem falar com eles, e eu quero deixar isso bem claro para todos, aconteça o que acontecer NÃO FALE COM ELES, NEM CHEGUE PERTO, EVITEM-NOS A TODO CUSTO!!" E com uma pancada CONTIDA, seu pai esmurra a mesa, e vcs atônitos mais sua mãe, sentiram um leve tremer do chão com a força da pancada. Isso realmente assustou.

Vcs NUNCA viram seu pai levantar a voz dessa forma, nem quando Gonzales pegou sem querer o símbolo do templo. Vcs captam a gravidade do que ele diz. Vcs tbm sabem, que seu pai não é de se intimidar fácil, e tbm já ouviram falar que ele já peitou sem armas e armadura, só no punho, grupos inteiros, magos, guerreiros experientes e até mesmo trolls. Mas vcs sempre acharam exagero, (e provavelmente era) até pq vcs nunca viram nada disso. Sr Tito sempre fora um homem extremamente pacífico, do tipo incapaz de matar uma formiga mesmo (e isso vcs já viram ele fazer, de levantar o pé para ela passar...)

Sr. Tito se acalmou, olhou para todos e finalmente disse agora com um leve sorriso no rosto, acalmando os ânimos de vcs:
"Partiremos em duas semanas provavelmente. Sua mãe e eu já decidimos e espero que vcs nos ajudem a nos desfazermos das coisas da casa. Semana que vem, começaremos a tentar vender tudo que nos sobra e ensacar o que for importante. Isso não é um pedido, é uma ORDEM."

Ele então se levanta e finalmente diz:
"De qualquer forma, estou imensamente feliz em vê-los meus filhos. Muito me custa saber que nem todos conseguiram chegar a tempo. Quando encontrar seus irmãos, caso os vejam primeiro. Dê a notícia para eles. Eu agora me retiro pois o dia foi longo, e amanhã será mais longo ainda. Quero vê-los de pé bem cedo e nada de conversas de noite!"

Sra. Lupita ainda sentada pergunta:
"Por hoje já chega de vinho não é mesmo?" Ela então agarra o odre e tampa em seu colo com uma rolha. "Já está tarde e, se quiseram ainda mais do ensopada sugiro terminem rápido se não irá esfriar."

Ela então se levanta, dá uma volta ao redor da mesa dando um beijo na cabeça de cada um. Vcs que viajaram, não se sentem tão bem com um beijo de sua mãe a tanto tempo.

Depois de mais alguns minutos conversando sobre trivialidades com vcs, eles se abraçam e se dirigem para dentro da casa conversando sobre vcs e tudo o mais. Eles deram a entender que a conversa e o dia acabou, pelo menos pra eles.

Um minuto se passa e vcs escutam paços pesados e uma voz rouca muito familiar ao pé da porta da frente. Parece estar brincando com Pumba, o cão de vcs.

*((ABERTO PARA POSTS))*

OFF - Neto, vamos evitar off topic aqui blz?  Pra isso podemos usar a lista. Inclusive, olha só se vc tivesse me mandado um private dizendo que tava pronto pra entrar a surpresa que ia ser se vc não tivesse postado? Encorajo a todos que quiserem fazer ações que surpreendam, podem me mandar email.
Ah Neto, me manda a imagem para eu editá-la no formato certo. Seja finalmente bem vindo! heheheh


----------



## mrmaciel (Oct 2, 2009)

Aparentemente alheio a quase tudo que os pais disseram, Gonzales dá um salto de sua cadeira e se direige à porta:

"Não falei que o negócio tava complicado - diz o halfling olhando para os irmãos. Não é só o clima aqui em casa que está pesado, mas na vila inteira. Sinceramente, não esperava que os velhos falassem isso, mas fazer o quê, né? É bom que a gente viaja um pouco."

Nesse momento, Gonzales abre a porta num rápido movimento e, impulsivamente, coloca sua cabeça para fora dizendo:

"Quem tá aí??"


----------



## mobandeira (Oct 2, 2009)

Ainda perplexo com a atitude de seu pai, Alberto comenta, em voz baixa, com os seus irmaos:

*“Que estranho. No caminho para cá conversei com várias pessoas, passei em várias tavernas, e até agora nao tinha ouvido nada sobre essas pessoas... Acho que vou à taverna,  conversar com alguém por lá. Talvez aprenda mais sobre a situacao. Alguem quer vir?”*


----------



## Alejo (Oct 2, 2009)

Anteriormente, Alejo respondeu a Mourn:
"A prática do pugilato na é antiga, e vem de Chessenta, ao sul do Mar das Estrelas Cadentes. É uma luta em que os oponentes se atacam com os punhos, e os concorrentes envolvem os dedos com tiras de couro. A luta termina quando um dos atletas fica inconsciente ou ergue o braço em sinal de desistência." 
Ele ficou falando com ele um pouco sobre as práticas atléticas de Lathander, e perguntando mais sobre o estilo da rã. 

Depois, prestou bastante atenção ao que o pai disse, e só falou duas coisinhas:
"Pai, talvez isso mesmo que devamos fazer: há momentos em nossa vida em que devemos recomeçar! Que Lathander nos abençoe e sorria para nós nessa nova fase! Bom descanso, pai, e que a aurora de amanhã traga novas oportunidades a todos!"

E sobre o que Alberto disse, Alejo sorri e responde:
"Posso ir contigo, Alberto! Aí vemos quem está chegando..." 
E continua, mais sério: 
"Apenas espere um pouco, pois acho que, se essas figuras são tão ameaçadoras, talvez eu deva vestir minha armadura, e portar minha maça!"

OOC: O nome do cachorro não era Milo?


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 2, 2009)

Sim, é Milo. Não lembrei e acabei inventando outro. Fica como Milo mesmo. 

*((ABERTO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## mrmaciel (Oct 2, 2009)

OFF: eu prefiro Pumba!!

Sem enxergar a figura que está brincando com o cachorro do lado de fora da casa, Gonzales responde:

"Eu estou dentro, mano!"

E volta sua cabeça para o exterior esperando a resposta a sua pergunta...


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 2, 2009)

Ao abrir a porta, vcs se deparam com seu irmão Grunthar, agachado fazendo carinho em Milo, que está de costas no chão mordiscando sua luva.

*((ABERTO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 2, 2009)

Gonzales pode chamá-lo de Pumba - pode ter sido um desacordo entre vc e seus irmão de qual seria o nome do cão hehehhe - sejam criativos


----------



## jsasaki (Oct 2, 2009)

Não era exatamente o que Demian esperava, a atitude de seu pai o convenceu que realmente não valia a pena lutar pela fazenda, só conseguir juntar o máximo de dinheiro possível e partir.


"bem irmãos. Acredito que nosso pai esteja certo, as vezes é preciso saber quando fugir é a melhor opção. Não tenho bagagem arcana suficiente para consertar o que quer que esteja acontecendo, provavelmente nem a velha Matilda, minhs tutora, conseguiu lidar com isso."

ao ver o irmão half-orc:

"saudação irmão! Ainda sobrou um pouco de ensopado e vinho. Perdestes uma reunião familiar séria..."


----------



## Heavyneto (Oct 2, 2009)

Grunthar, ao escutar os irmãos falando e tudo mais, coça uma última vez a barriga de Milo/Pumba, se levanta, chegando aos 2,02m de sua estatura, bate a poeira de sua roupa e abre um largo sorriso antes de falar:
MEUS QUERIDOS IRMÃOS!! Quanto tempo... quanto tempo

Ele entra em casa dando abraços em todos com seus poderosos braços cinza-esverdeados, herança de sua ascendência orc.

 Eu também acabei de chegar de viagem, meus irmãos, e tenho pouco a contar porque infelizmente as caravanas tem evitado esta rota, de forma que eu tenho tentado trabalho cada vez mais longe daqui... mas há umas coisas a fazer, claro, só que pagam cada vez menos e minha aparência ainda me impede de trabalhar para alguns patronos... racistas miseráveis...
Mas, e então, o que temos para jantar? Onde estão o pai e a mãe? Eu pensei que chegaria a uma festa...


----------



## Heavyneto (Oct 2, 2009)

jsasaki said:


> "saudação irmão! Ainda sobrou um pouco de ensopado e vinho. Perdestes uma reunião familiar séria..."




Reunião séria? Como assim? O que nosso pequenino irmão aprontou dessa vez? Espero que não tenha "achado" nada muito caro por aí...


----------



## jsasaki (Oct 3, 2009)

"achei que você conseguido se fixar como leão de chácara daqueles gnomos comerciantes de vez."

"bem, aparentemente nossos pais estão de mudança. A fazenda e tudo mais será vendida e partiremos assim que possível."

Disse com pesar.


----------



## Heavyneto (Oct 3, 2009)

Grunthar, fica pasmo, sem palavras move sua boca como se fosse dizer algo, porém, não consegue.
Após alguns instantes, ele se recompõe e diz:

Que história é essa de vender tudo, de mudança? Mas o que está acontecendo aqui e de quem é a culpa? EU... EU... GRrrrr....

Grunthar soluça, segura uma onda de choro que se formava e volta a falar, sua voz um pouco trêmula, sem o vigor que é tão comum. Fala quase em um lamento:

MAs, eu não entendo isso... como podem papai e mamãe desistirem da fazenda, e de toda a vida aqui? Será que não temos mesmo como ajudar em nada... 

Grunthar, vai até a mesa e senta. Poucas preocupações no mundo o fariam perder a fome, e ele automáticamente pega um prato e se serve da sopa, mas, ESSA é uma das coisas que tirariam a sua fome, então ele fica brincando com a comida, mexendo-a de um lado para o outro, enquanto pensa na situação, tendo ficado apenas atento ao que seus irmãos respondiam.


----------



## Alejo (Oct 4, 2009)

Alejo, que estava esperando a resposta de Alberto quanto à incursão na taverna, e ia se dirigindo ao quarto para buscar suas coisas, fala:

"Que bom vê-lo Grunthar! Estava falando de você há pouco... Pois é, meu irmão, estamos de mudança."

Alejo prende à cintura a estatueta de Lathander, que segurava desde que Gonzáles a devolveu, enquanto continua, com um largo sorriso:

"Mas não fique triste ou chateado. Novos caminhos se abrirão para nossa família, tão certo como a cada dia uma nova manhã espanta as trevas e aquece a todos, indistintamente!"

E aí Alejo se aproxima do irmão e diz, um pouco mais sério:

"Você deve estar cansado da viagem, nós já jantamos. Mas se quiser nos acompanhar até a taverna... Papai disse que há umas figuras estranhas por aqui, uns homens encapuzados, e que não devemos mexer com eles. Mas Alberto quer sondar sobre essas pessoas, e acho que poderíamos ir todos juntos."


----------



## Heavyneto (Oct 4, 2009)

Meu irmão, suas palavras sempre me confortam, mas hoje eu as achei pouco entusiasmadas... mas se você diz algo sobre irmos à taverna, vamos, então, mas... não mexer com quem, afinal? 

Grunthar deixa em sua face um sorriso maroto, de quem não pretende se comportar, mas a lembrança do ocorrido o torna sério novamente.

Vamos lá, então... estou com vocês pro que der e vier...


----------



## jsasaki (Oct 4, 2009)

Demian levanta-se da mesa e começa a recolher os pratos e travessas. 

"já que todos vão, eu vou também."

Terminou de colocar os pratos no armário próximo ao fogão a lenha. Lavou as mãos e o rosto, aproveitou e bebeu um pouco de água pois o vinho ainda estava vivo em sua mente. 

Ajeitou o manto e verificou se seu saquinho de spell components estava firme em seu cinto. Abriu a porta e saiu deixando-a aberta, ficando esperando seus irmão do lado de fora. Como demoravam ficou admirando a paisagem. Gostava daquele lugar, era seu lar. Começou a lembrar de vários momentos que passou naquelas terras: quando lançou seu primeiro magic missille enquanto treinava e arrancou a cabeça do espantalho, quando Gonzáles bebê caiu na fossa de dejetos fugindo do banho, quando comemoravam a colheita...boas memórias.


----------



## Alejo (Oct 4, 2009)

Alejo entra no quarto, e depois de uns dois minutos volta, vestindo sua armadura de couro marrom-escuro endurecido, com a sobrecapa roxa, uma maça leve pendurada na cintura, e tiras de couro enroladas entre os dedos. Para quem presta mais atenção, talvez seja possível notar que a corrente com o símbolo sagrado de Lathander ficou por debaixo do peitoral. 

Na cintura, Alejo carrega duas sacolinhas, uma cheia e uma aparentemente vazia. No mais, leva apenas uma flauta de metal. Nada torna claramente evidente que Alejo é um sacerdote do Senhor da Manhã, para algum estranho (certamente o povo da vila sabe que Alejo foi estudar no seminário).

"Vamos, irmãos... Alejo, eu não tenho sua habilidade artística, mas posso levar a flauta para tocarmos em dueto. Assim, podemos entrar juntos. Quanto aos outros, talvez devamos entrar aos poucos, isso deve chamar menos atenção."

Alejo ajuda seu irmão mais velho a lavar e guardar os utensílios do jantar antes de sair para a taverna.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 4, 2009)

Vcs saem de casa equipados da forma como preferirem em direção da única taverna de Hap, "A toca". Lá vcs conhecem o taverneiro, amigo de seu pai, o Sr. Lombthon.

No caminho, vcs não cruzam com ninguém, a cidade a esta hora normalmente está vazia. O caminho é conhecido de vcs e sempre trazem boas lembranças.
Vcs após uns 10 minutos de caminhada avistam a taverna.

A taverna, já conhecida de vcs, não parece ter mudado nada. Pequena em suas proporções, mas aconchegante em seu ambiente, reluz no final da rua, com suas duas janelas entreabertas e um fraco som de vozes vindo de dentro. Fumaça sai de sua chaminé e um cheiro de cozido atrai a atenção de vcs.

O dono, Sr. Lombthon, apesar de ser amigo de seus pais, nunca obteve aprovação de sua mão para as noitadas de vcs lá, e isso sempre foi motivo de briga entre sua mãe e o Sr. Lombthon, que abaixava acabaça sempre que escutava um sermão da sua mãe. Mas vcs sabem, isso nunca evitou que alguns de vcs continuasse a visitar o local escondido e colocar o Sr. Lombthon em apuros.

Vcs estão prestes a entrar na taverna e não há ninguém nas redondezas.
*((ABERTO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## Alejo (Oct 4, 2009)

Alejo pára a uma certa distância, e diz:

"E então, como vamos fazer? Entramos primeiro Alberto e eu, ou alguém quer ir antes? Pensei que Demian e Mourn poderiam entrar juntos, e os outros entram depois, o que acham?"


----------



## jsasaki (Oct 5, 2009)

"considerando que conhecemos todos da vila, acho que não faz muita diferença. Mas se vocês preferirem, podemos entrar aos pares."


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 5, 2009)

Vcs entram na taverna, e percebem estar bem vazia e de ambiente um pouco soturno, muito diferente do que alguns de vcs se lembram. Para os irmãos que ficaram na cidade, isso foi notado muito aos poucos, quase que de forma imperceptível, no fraco movimento da taverna, até porque, não era mais de costume se visistar com tanta frequência quando se tem muito trabalho a fazer na fazenda.

Logo à direita, vcs percebem um casal de senhores, que vcs reconhecem como sendo os Mc Grifens, família amiga de seus pais. Notaram vcs e deram uma acenada de cabeça ao verem vcs adentrarem. A esquerda há um grupo de adolescentes tomando sopa, e que parecem que pararam o que estavam fazendo para observar vcs, todos com cara estupefata. Segundos passam, e o mais velho os chama a atenção, e todos voltam a tomar da sopa que esta na mesa. A frente, vcs vêem três velhos sentados no bar, com suas respectivas canecas de vinho. Um deles parece não ter percebido vcs entrarem, e é justamente o que está bem bêbado. Este senhor fala alto e estava resmungando:

"...nada, nada!! Me deixsshharam com nada aquelessshh malditossshh dos Cornwellssssh. 30 anosshs naquele cshseleiro, trabalhando noite e djia!! E agora se foram, levaram tudo..."

Os outros dois velhos percebem vcs, mas voltam para suas canecas.

O Sr. Lombthon os avista por detrás da bancada e franze a testa um pouco cético.

"Ora vejam só quem estão aqui! Se não são os Laves! Venham garotos, tenho certeza que agora podem pagar por suas bebidas sem me colocar em risco com sua mãe!"

*((ABERTO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## Heavyneto (Oct 5, 2009)

Grunthar vai até o balcão e pede uma caneca de cerveja, paga a Lombthon, bebe toda de uma vez e depois pede mais uma (essa ele bebe aos poucos...).

Com a caneca na mão cumprimenta a todos com seu olhar e volta a olhar em volta para ver se encontra mais conhecidos em cantos mais discretos da taverna. Se não encontrar, ele irá tentar ouvir a história do velho bêbado...


----------



## Alejo (Oct 5, 2009)

Antes, Alejo fala com Demian:

"Minha preocupação não é com o povo da vila, que nos conhece, mas com os estranhos de que papai falou. Acredito que em pouco tempo eles saberão quem somos, mas como acabamos de chegar, podemos ir mais discretamente, sem chamar atenção. Aí, descobriremos o que der para saber, sem antes alertá-los. E, nessas condições, um grupo grande pode intimidar."

Assim, ele espera para entrar com Alberto. Como seu irmão está mais acostumado com esse tipo de ambiente (e para adiar a conversa que inevitavelmente terão que ter, sobre a discussão há tanto passada), o sacerdote saca a flauta e começa a tocar uma melodia animada, mas não muito rápida, que aprendeu enquanto estudava no seminário.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 5, 2009)

Antes de saírem para a taverna, Mourn se recusa a desobedecer seu pai e fica para ajudar as coisas na casa e pede que sejam cautelozos. Ele então se despede de vcs e vai para seu quarto dormir.

OFF(Adriano saiu do jogo)

*((ABERTO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## jsasaki (Oct 5, 2009)

Demian cumprimenta todos com um aceno de cabeça, senta-se no balcão próximo de onde o sr.Lombthon e pede uma taça de vinho e coloca as moedas no balcão. Começa a beber o vinho muito lentamente, mais para ter alguma coisa para fazer enquanto espera seus irmãos, atento aos seus movimentos, porém de maneira bastante discreta, com o canto do olho.

"Sr. Lombthon creio que não precises mais se preocupar com nossa mãe. Estamos bem crescidos já" 

Disse sorrindo para o taverneiro.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 6, 2009)

Sr Lombthon sorri e responde olhando para Gonzales:
"Menos o pequeno aí com vcs. Esse parece que não cresce nunca. E não estou falando do tamanho!" " E dá uma gargalhada simpática.

Vcs já aprontaram muito ao redor e na taverna.


----------



## Alejo (Oct 6, 2009)

Antes, quando Mourn se despede, Alejo se dirige a ele:

"Não acredito que estejamos desafiando a ordem de nosso pai, se estivermos de pé amanhã cedo e, quando dormirmos, se ficarmos quietos. Só vamos aproveitar o início da noite para averiguar o que tem acontecido. Infelizmente, desconfio que algum mal tenha acontecido ao velho Bert."

E então sorri e diz:

"Mas é mesmo bom que você fique com o papai e a mamãe, além de ajudá-los, você pode dormir cedo e me ajudar, amanhã, a acordar os outros cedo" (OOC: Meu personagem SEMPRE acorda cedo, e é bem disciplinado, ja que faz suas orações no nascer do sol. Quanto à ação na taverna, estou esperando a entrada do Alberto.)


----------



## mobandeira (Oct 7, 2009)

Alberto entra na taverna, sorrindo a todos. Em voz alta, sauda o taverneiro, e pede uma rodada para si e para seus irmaos:

*Caro Senhor Lombtom, que prazer em reve-lo! Uma rodada de vinho, para comemorarmos o alegre reencontro dos irmaos Laves! *

Caminha em direcao aos McGriffen, saudando-os de forma suntuosa:

*Boa noite meus caros McGriffen! Espero que a alegria de Llirra possa irradiar seus coracoes, assim como irradia o meu nesse encontro inesperado! Como estao?*


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 7, 2009)

Sr. McGriffen diz meio desanimado:
"Nada bem. Não estamos muito diferente de seus pais. Pra falar bem da verdade, nós estamos aqui na toca para nos despedir da cidade. Partimos amanhã."

Ele então olha para os meninos do outro lado da taverna e acena com a cabeça e comenta baixo para vc.

"Vê aqueles são meus meninos, são crescidos hoje, mas não são capazes de fazer muito por nós ainda."

"Mas temos esperança. Partiremos para Cormir em busca de mais sorte."


----------



## mobandeira (Oct 7, 2009)

*Eh com tristeza que aprendo isso. Deixe-me ao menos vos oferecer um copo de despedida, ja que nao sei quando iremos nos encontrar novamente, meus caros.
*
Alberto faz um sinal para o Senhor Lothomb, pedindo mais vinho para os Griffen. Entao, falando baixo,

*Mas, se nao se importem com a indiscricao, posso perguntar a razao disso?
*
(OFF: Tirola, contabiliza quanto eu gastei no total e manda o valor? Obrigado)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 7, 2009)

"A razão meu garoto vc já deve saber: são esses cobradores de impostos e esses montantes absurdos. E soma-se tbm ao nosso azar de anos com colheitas escassas. Inclusive meus jovens, aviso que devam ficar longe deles. Se possível, evitem até seu olhar! Muito grato pelo vinho garoto, não precisava..."

Ele volta-se para a sua mulher, e parece continuar a planejar em tom baixo o seu futuro.

OFF (gastou com o vinho 4 cp)


----------



## mrmaciel (Oct 7, 2009)

Gonzáles entra na taverna e fica meio desatento às conversas uma vez que observava mais uma vez aquele ambiente, procurando coisas que poderiam ser de seu interesse. Sua introspecção acaba na hora que escuta a provocação do taverneiro. O pequenino faz uma careta e entra na brincadeira:

*"Muito engraçado, né? Já pensou se eu crescesse que nem a sua pança? Melhor ficar do meu tamanho mesmo! hahahaha"*

Gonzales se dirige ao balcão e pede uma bebida para acompanhar seu irmão Grunthar. Ele senta-se ao lado do meio orc e começa a disparar:

*"Então, quais são as novidades, grandão? Fazia tempo que eu não te via. - ele olha para Alberto e cutuca Grunthar - Ele não perdoa uma, né? Já foi nos velhinhos... Aliás, ficou sabendo que ele teve um tórrido caso de amor com uma mina da tua raça. Épico!"*


----------



## Alejo (Oct 8, 2009)

Alejo entra junto com Alberto, tocando sua flauta, mas ao ver que na taverna estão apenas pessoas conhecidas, relaxa e se dirige ao balcão. Não senta do mesmo lado de Demian, mas do outro lado dos homens bêbados.

O sacerdote saúda o sr. Lombthon, enquanto tenta saudar também os senhores bêbados, na esperança de reconhecer algum deles, pelo menos:

"Olá, sr. Lombthon. Que a bênção do Senhor da Manhã recaia sobre você! Quais as novidades na nossa vila de Hap? Afinal, alguém sabe mais sobre os acontecimentos dessa terra do que o senhor?"

(OOC: Alejo e seus irmãos sabem quem seriam esses Cornwell, dos quais um dos bêbados reclamou?)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 8, 2009)

"Olá jovem Alejo! Bem, como falei, as novidades não parecem ser mais novidades aqui. Estão todos se mudando de Hap. A vila está esvaziando e até eu, que durante séculos mantive essa taverna herdada de meus ancestrais, talvez tenha que fechar tudo." O sorriso some e a conversa termina com ele olhando para cima, de forma avoada e perdida em pensamentos.

Vcs reconhecem todos eles. São figuras obscuras de Hap, estão sempre na toca. O mais bêbado é o Sr. Cling, ex-empregado da família Cornwell. Os outros dois são o ferreiro (Sr. Mart) e um outro empregado de uma fazenda que vcs não sabem o nome, só conhecem o rosto. O ferreiro parece soturno, mas vcs sabem q ele é mudo. O outro não parece dar bola nenhuma para vcs.

Vcs sabem que os Cornwell era uma das famílias mais ricas de Hap. Eram famosos por serem esnobes. Mas ao que parece, tbm se deram mal nessa história.

Vcs tbm facilmente notam que os filhos dos McGriffen's estão mais exaltados na mesa, mas ainda falam sussurrando um pro outro, com expressões pesadas e preocupadas.


----------



## jsasaki (Oct 9, 2009)

"bem, seus ancestrais não sabiam que isso ia acontecer por aqui hehe"

disse demian tentando quebrar o clima pesado.

"talvez se todos da vila fossem morar em lugares próximos, seria como se a nossa vila ainda existisse..."

e isso o fez pensar que esses impostos absurdos são impagáveis propositalmente, a idéia talvez não seja extorquir mais dinheiro do povo, deve existir algum bom motivo para todos estarem sendo expulsos dessas terra. Será que alguem encontrou ouro nas proximidades? ou a vila toda foi montada em cima de alguma cidade elfica antiga? Pessoas poderosas como aquelas estarem interessadas, deve ser algo grande.


----------



## Alejo (Oct 9, 2009)

Alejo se dirige diretamente ao mais bêbado, escondendo a preocupação e tentando mostrar curiosidade ou interesse: 

"Sr. Cling, me conte melhor o que houve com os Cornwells... Eles se mudaram? Foi do dia para a noite? Eles nem chegaram a se despedir? E o velho Bert, por onde anda?"


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 9, 2009)

Sr. Cling meio derrubadão pela bebida olha vc meio torto e baba:
"Ahnnn.... elesh sshhe foram... shhimples asshhim. Arrumaram duas carroças, colocaram tudshh dentro e sshhe foram. Me deiiiiiixaram com nada......!"

Ele dá uma grande e longa piscada, quase que dorme, e volta:

"Bertshh... morrEOOO....!!"  Ele arregalou os olhos e ficou olhando para o nada durante um tempão. Aí voltou a beber como se vc não tivesse feito a pergunta.

Sr. Lombthon olha para Cling um pouco cético e diz:
"Só se for de avareza isso sim. Trancado naquela manssão, sozinho, com todo aquele dinheiro... Ele deve ter se mudado isso sim. Aqueles homens devem ter lhe pagado o triplo ou algo assim para ir embora. Tenho certeza que o velho Bert iria feliz, como provavelmente foi, e sem se despedir. Não que eu sinta alguma falta, mas eu já abri até tarde só para aquele bastardo ingrato."


----------



## Heavyneto (Oct 10, 2009)

Grunthar termina sua segunda cerveja e se aproxima de Alberto

Como assim... você... você... molestou minha priminha? Poxa, mano... QUE MAU GOSTO... pare com dwarven spirits... até eu acho ela deia demais

Depois disso, chega perto do Sr. Lombthon...

 Olha, Sr. Lombthon, eu não sei, viu? Ele nunca foi o mais simpático, e não era, definitivamente, o mais amado da região, mas também não era um cara que fosse embora sem falar com ninguém, não sem um problema que o obrigasse a isso... e acho que problemas são algo que estão se tornando cada vez mais comuns por aqui... e os responsáveis por isso, todos sabem, e ninguém parece ter coragem

Tentando disfarçar o que as cervejas estavam fazendo ele falar, Grunthar pede mais uma e fica quieto.


----------



## Alejo (Oct 13, 2009)

Alejo se aproxima abertamente da mesa dos jovens McGriffens, sorrindo e ignorando o ar pesado que impera em sua mesa:

"E vocês, amigos, o que sabem de todas essas histórias?"

O jovem sacerdote puxa uma cadeira e se aproxima com o intuito de dividir a mesa com os rapazes.

(OOC: Quantos são eles, mesmo? Sabemos os seus nomes? Qual a faixa de idade dos rapazes? Alejo vao tentar também perceber se tem alguém mais na taverna, prestando atenção na movimentação dele e de seus irmãos)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 13, 2009)

-Grunthar-
Sr. Lombthon, soturno, responde Grunthar de forma cética: "Coragem não seria bem o atributo meu jovem. Fiquei sabendo de um grupo de aventureiros que fora contratado pelos Cornwell... Esses homens continuaram a passar por aqui como se nada tivesse acontecido. Os Cornwell se mudaram e nem se ouviu mais falar desses eventureiros. E olha que os Cornwell gastaram quase tudo que tinham para contratar essas pessoas, e nada. É como se nem tivessem tentado."


-Alejo-
Na mesa das crianças, vc vê quatro rapazes variando de idade entre 12 e 17 anos, dois garotos de 6/8 anos e duas meninas regulando com os mais velhos. A maioria adolescente. Os meninos falam mais, mas as meninas parecem descutir entre si. Os menores só ouvem os mais velhos. Os pais do outro lado parecem nem se dar conta de tão preocupados que estão. Vcs não sabem os nomes deles. Só um pouco dos pais.

Quando Alejo se aproxima eles se calam e ficam todos olhando para vc. O que parece o mais velho fala desconcertado:
"De nada de importante para vcs. Pessoas foram mortas aqui mas parece que ninguém se dá conta disso. Vamos nos mudar tbm, já sabem. Por isso sugiro a vcs que nos deixem em paz. Precisamos pensar em como tirar nossos pais dessa cituação, e distrações agora é tudo que..."

ele é cortado pelo que parece ser a menina mais velha:

"Perdoe meu irmão Alejo. Ele está muito preocupado, e por isso, enrola-se com a língua. Sabemos pouco sobre o que tem acontecido, mas planejamos (falando susurrado) _arrumar um geito de conseguir muito dinheiro para nossos pais. Assim, eles não precisarão se mudar... Mas ao que parece, esses cobradores de impostos são homens perigosos, e não me atreveria a nem mesmo abordá-los. Ninguém aqui nessa vila, nem vcs, são páreos para eles."_

Alejo não vê mais ninguém na taverna.

*((ABERTO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## Alejo (Oct 14, 2009)

"Muito obrigado, e não se preocupe, pois eu e meus irmãos não tomaremos nenhuma atitude precipitada. Seu irmão parece ter razões reais para se preocupar, e considerando as dificuldades pelas quais todos têm passado, não poderia culpá-lo pelas palavras duras."

Alejo sorri, e beija a mão da jovem que o respondeu:

"Mas você se importaria de me dizer seu nome, senhorita McGriffen? Vejo que você já conhece o meu, e acho que não seria justo eu não tratá-la à altura."

(OOC: Apesar da gente ser de 1º nível, aparentemente o pessoal da vila nos conhece, certo? O quanto sabemos que eles sabem de nós? Qual a idade dessa menina que me respondeu? E uma pergunta óbvia: ela é bonita?)


----------



## Heavyneto (Oct 14, 2009)

Sr. Lombthon, não precisa mesmo se preocupar. Eu sei que minha aparência não me diferencia de outros da minha raça, mas fui bem criado e o senhor sabe que eu não sou uma pessoa que desembainha sua arma antes de uma tentativa de conversa. De qualquer modo, se a cobrança de impostos está em um nível tal que parece mais com um roubo, então, de fato, é um roubo, e nossos governantes não podem permitir isso. Alguém daqui já falou com ele?

(OFF: quem governa a cidade, dale, etc?)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 15, 2009)

-Grunthar-
"Sim, o Sr. Bert era do concelho. Mas parece que não é mais. Logo, não, ninguém conseguiu falar com ele."

OFF (As Dale lands são administradas por um concelho. Vcs sabem que esse tal de Bert era um velho que participava do concelho e repassava as medidas administrativas das outras dales para quem perguntasse - ele não era de muitos amigos - e coletava os impostos de todos para a administração de Hap)

-Alejo-
"Loane."
Ela cora um bocado mas não se intimida. Voltando a olhar para os irmãos e sussurra novamente.

_"Olha, não quero ser rude, mas precisamos terminar o que eu e meus irmão viemos fazer."_

Ela não é bonita não. Normal, mas parece ter muita personalidade.
Vcs são razoavelmente conhecidos em Hap. Não diria famosos. Famosos são seus pais. Mas algumas famílias, mais próximas aos seus pais, conhecem vcs desde pequenos. Nada muito familiar, só parceiros nos negócios e coisas do gênero.


----------



## Heavyneto (Oct 15, 2009)

Então quer dizer que o conselho talvez nem saiba o que está acontecendo aqui? Ora, então é bom alguém ir lá e falar com eles...

OFF: O Grunthar por acaso sabe onde fica a sede do conselho?

Então irmãos... eu não sei vocês, mas eu estou com sono e cansado da viagem, de forma que pretendo voltar logo pra casa... alguém vem, ou ficam?


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 15, 2009)

"Meu jovem, acha mesmo que ninguém tentou? Alguma coisa aconteceu com o conselho, e Hap é só uma parte da história." 

Não existe sede em Hap, pelo menos que vc saiba. Vcs só sabem que o velho Bert fazia parte do conselho. O normal de qualquer muleque, é dar a mínima para questões burocrático administrativas. Assim, vcs nunca nem pararam pra pensar como isso tudo funcionava.


----------



## Alejo (Oct 15, 2009)

"Não se preocupe, bela Loane, entendo que tenham suas preocupações. E tenho certeza de que Lathander abençoará seus esforços, se não forem atividades ilícitas. E por favor, tenham cuidado! Eu não gostaria que algo de mal acontecesse a vocês."

Alejo dá uma piscada para a jovem, e logo em seguida diz:

"Bom, temo que já tenha que ir!"

E então se vira para seu irmão mais novo:

"Eu parto contigo, Grunthar!"

(OOC: O que eu queria saber era se eles têm idéias de nossas classes e habilidades. Inclusive, eu falaria "os deuses" em vez de "Lathander" se não fosse claro que sou um sacerdote, ou se achasse que não dá para passar apenas por um devoto do Senhor da Manhã. E Alejo fala "bela Loane" mesmo, apesar de você ter dito que ela é de aparência "normal")


----------



## jsasaki (Oct 16, 2009)

demian levanta-se, paga a taça de vinho, apesar de não ter bebido nem metade da taça, vira-se para todos e com um sorriso amistoso diz:

"Caros, vou me retirar junto aos meus irmãos. Desejo a todos uma boa noite e para muitos, boa sorte e boa viagem. Se possível, iremos nos ver em breve em Cormyr!"

E sai junto a Grunthar e Alejo.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 16, 2009)

*NPCzando Gonzales (8 dias se passaram sem postagens)*

Gonzales paga e se despede de todos com um aceno sonolento. Ele leva uma caneca no bolso sem nem perceber... Alejo vê e retira do bolso do irmão, devolvendo ao dono do bar. Gonzales não liga e diz: "Como que isso veio parar aqui? Aaahhhh..." e boceja.


----------



## jsasaki (Oct 19, 2009)

Demian quando estava saindo para diante da porta e vira-se para os garotos.

"Garotos as vezes a melhor saída não é bater de frente, e sim desviar e esperar uma melhor oportunidade."

E com um sorriso se despede.

Demian decide que vai investigar mais os "novos donos do pedaço".
Ele espera seus irmãos sairem e propõe.

"Irmãos, o que vocês acham de dar uma volta? Espairecer, dar uma última boa olhada nessas terras e ver um pouco mais de perto os novos donos da região?"


----------



## Alejo (Oct 19, 2009)

Sem parar de caminhar, e tentando ser discreto mas se fazer ouvir por todos os irmãos, Alejo responde:

"Acho uma boa idéia investigarmos, mas não sei se esse seria o primeiro lugar onde eu iria. Acho que podíamos começar investigando a propriedade do velho Bert. Não posso negar que estava desconfiado de que realmente eliminaram o homem, e talvez seja muito arriscado nos aproximarmos agora dos nossos suspeitos."

(OOC: Tirolês, e sobre minhas perguntas? As pessoas têm idéia de nossas classes e habilidades, na vila?)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 19, 2009)

Sílvio, elas tem noção de alguns de vcs. O halfling para elas é so um "cara hábil e mão leve" por exemplo. Elas sabem que vc é um clérigo. Só algumas que sabem que vc é de Lathander.

Vcs todos saem da taverna. A noite está um pouco fria. Um nevoeiro surge ao longe, comum dessas épocas em Hap.
O que vcs fazem agora?


----------



## jsasaki (Oct 19, 2009)

"Concordo...vamos dar uma olhada na propriedade do velho Bert"


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 20, 2009)

Estou só a espera do resto do grupo se pronunciar.


----------



## Alejo (Oct 20, 2009)

Alejo fala, tentando animar seus irmãos à arriscada exploração:

"Vamos todos? Espante esse sono, Gonzáles, acho que vai ser interessante. Nós sempre tivemos mesmo curiosidade em ver como era a casa do velho Bert, por dentro!"

E vai desviando seu caminho, para a direção da casa do velho Bert.

(OOC: Sabemos todos onde fica a casa, certo? Também aguardo a resposta dos outros)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 20, 2009)

Sim, todos sabem onde é. Mas ninguém nunca entrou lá. Sabem que por ele ser muito excêntrico e ego[ista com seu dinheiro, mantinha tudo e todos bem longe com cães de guarda. Vcs quando crianças, só se atreviam chegar perto.

A casa do velho Bert é inclusive a maior de Hap. Uma "mansão" quase.


----------



## Heavyneto (Oct 22, 2009)

Concordo, vamos à casa de Bert para investigar, mas acho que antes devemos sondar a área para ver se não estamos sendo seguidos ou coisa assim.


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 22, 2009)

*NPCzando o Gonzáles*

Gonzáles diz:
"Vamos lá então! Sempre quiz ver como era a casa desse velho muquirana!"

Ele dá uma sacudida de cabeça e se estica todo.
*
((FECHADO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## Heavyneto (Oct 25, 2009)

Sim... e aí?


----------



## mobandeira (Oct 25, 2009)

Heavyneto said:


> Sim... e aí?




eh, eu resolvi tomar vergonha na cara e voltar a participar, e ate agora fechado para posts...


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 26, 2009)

Vcs seguem na madrugada em direção do casarão do velho Bert. Vcs escutam ao longe latidos de cachorro, fora isso, só há os passo de vcs na rua. A noite está fria, e vcs avistam ao longe uma neblina espessa se aproximando da cidade, comum nessa época do ano em Hap.

Depois de uns 10 minutos de caminhada, pois a casa dele fica um pouco afastada do resto das outras casas e fazendas, vcs se deparam com um grande portão de barras de metal. Está aparentemente trancado e o resto da casa é murada. O muro é de pedra e vcs estimam ter uns três metros de altura, mais ou menos. Pelo portão vcs avistam a casa, sem nenhuma luz acesa. Ela é realmente grande de quando vcs lembram dela. Cachorro nenhum vêm ao encalço de vcs no portão, coisa corriqueira quando vcs eram menores.

*((ABERTO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## Heavyneto (Oct 27, 2009)

Irmãos, posso ir ajudando vocês a passar por cima do muro e depois eu vou atrás, que tal? 
Gonález, quer dar uma olhadinha primeiro e ver se a barra está limpa?
Vem!


----------



## Alejo (Oct 27, 2009)

Alejo dá uma boa olhada para dentro da propriedade, para verificar se há alguma ameaça do outro lado da grade.

"Não me agrada a idéia de deixá-lo ir sozinho, sem que possamos correr em socorro, se necessário. Acho melhor pelo menos pularmos o muro ou destravarmos a porta, antes de mandar o pequeno Gonzáles à frente. Vamos olhar esse portão, talvez haja um jeito de abrir, para quem tem dificuldade em saltar."

(OOC: Como é esse portão? É mais fácil de abrir por dentro? E os latidos distantes que ouvimos, vieram dentro da propriedade, ou eram de outros lugares?)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 27, 2009)

O portão possui uma grande fechadura. Vc deduz que a dificuldade é mesma tanto de dentro quanto de fora.

Os latidos, onde vcs estão sumiram praticamente. Estavam presentes mais para o centro de Hap, perto da taverna.

Vcs sabem que o dono da propriedade tinha cães ferozes, que ao chegarem perto do portão eles avançavam rosnando e latindo. Vcs não vêem e escutam nada.


----------



## Alejo (Oct 28, 2009)

"Irmãos, acredito que não haja necessidade de danificar a propriedade alheia, apesar de desconfiar que o local esteja abandonado. Acham que todos conseguimos pular o muro? Eu posso subir e dar a mão para quem quiser, você pode dar pezinho a eles, Grunthar?"

Alejo vai tentar subir (pulando ou escalando) e, uma vez em cima do muro, se deitar com uma perna para cada lado e oferecer a mão como apoio para os outros subirem.

(OOC: Tirola, como fazemos para rolar, agora? O Alejo tem "Jump" 4 e "Tumble" 6, como bom seguidor do deus dos atletas)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 28, 2009)

Escalar o muro ou o portão é climb. Tumble será para cair do outro lado do muro.
Eu mesmo irei rolar de acordo com as ações de cada um.

Como estou sem as fichas de cada um aqui no trabalho, não saberei dizer quanto que cada um tem de cada skill. Quando chegar em casa coloco os valores.


----------



## Alejo (Oct 28, 2009)

(OOC: Opa, coloquei o "Jump" em vez do "Climb". Mas não faz diferença, ambos são "4". E eu conferi a minha ficha pelo e-mail que te mandei pelo Gmail)


----------



## jsasaki (Oct 28, 2009)

"Acho melhor o Gonzales ir primeiro e sozinho, podemos atrapalhar sua furtividade, enquanto isso vamos pular o muro um pouco mais distante de onde o Gonzales vai entrar..."


----------



## Alejo (Oct 29, 2009)

Alejo sorri para o irmão e explica:

"Sim, essa era minha idéia, desde o início. Mas como a propriedade é grande, achei que podíamos pular daqui mesmo. Caso haja algum perigo, Gonzáles nos chama, e estando já do outro lado do muro, podemos atender prontamente, e correr em seu auxílio sem obstáculos. Acho que podemos nos afastar da entrada, mas não muito, para ficar ao alcance do chamado de nosso pequeno irmão."

(OOC: Eu entendi certo, Tirolês? A casa fica a certa distância do portão, eu imagino... Se é muito perto e alguém veria a nossa concentração lá, claro que ficaríamos meio de lado, ocultos pelo muro, e não pularíamos lá mesmo. Há um jardim lá dentro, com árvores ou arbustos, se precisarmos ficar mais escondidos? Pode descrever esses detalhes?)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 29, 2009)

Irei colocar um mapa para vcs da propriedade. Sim, a casa fica afastada da entrada. Há árvores e arbustos dentro dela, e parece que o mato não é cortado, batendo no tornozelo de vcs.


----------



## Alejo (Oct 29, 2009)

(OOC: Ótimo, então estamos mesmo conversando perto do portão, e minha sugestão permanece. Saltamos ali mesmo, e ficamos por perto caso o nosso irmão halfling grite por socorro)


----------



## Duorin III (Oct 29, 2009)

Pra isso o Márcio precisa postar...


----------



## mobandeira (Oct 29, 2009)

Estou de acordo!

diz Alberto, meio que acordando de um sonho...


----------



## Heavyneto (Nov 2, 2009)

Também estou no aguardo de nosso irmão se manigestar...


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 3, 2009)

"ouvi dizer que alguns sádicos cortam as cordas vocais dos cachorros para que eles sejam silenciosos. tenho a impressão que Gonzales foi pego por eles e não teve tempo de gritar por ajuda..."


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 4, 2009)

Quando vcs estão rindo disso, se dão conta que Gonzáles sumiu. Quando de repente vêem ele do outro lado do portão olhando para trás para ver se nenhum cão aparece.

Gonzáles: "Tem uma trepadeira a uns metros do muro que cresceu sem ninguém notar. Tá fácil de subir."


----------



## Heavyneto (Nov 4, 2009)

Grunthar atravessa o muro, usando a dica de gonzález.
Ao descer do outro lado, espera todos passarem e tentar escutar pra ver se algum barulho é feito após isso... (listen check pra ver se estão sendo seguidos ou se alguém na casa - supostamente abandonada - está se movimentando).


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 5, 2009)

Grunthar não ouve e vê nada além de seu irmão Gonzales.


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 5, 2009)

Gonzales tira uma meleca e espera seus irmão passarem. (lol)

OFF: Se tiverem mais alguma ação digam, que se não descreverei o mapa e colocarei para vcs terem uma idéia do terreno.


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 6, 2009)

demian pula para dentro do terreno logo após Grunthar


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 9, 2009)

incrível, quando a aventura ia começar, o povo sumiu...
:/


----------



## Heavyneto (Nov 9, 2009)

Grunthar arrota, mas em tom baixo...
BUUUUUUUUUUUUURP


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 10, 2009)

demian sai correndo no meio da escuridão e entra dentro da mansão, atravessa o hall correndo e invade o quarto do ultimo chefe, antes q o DM pudesse falar qualquer coisa ele da um coup de grace e corta com sua adaga o pescoço do bastardo, um corte limpo e preciso de orelha a orelha.


----------



## Heavyneto (Nov 11, 2009)

jsasaki said:


> demian sai correndo no meio da escuridão e entra dentro da mansão, atravessa o hall correndo e invade o quarto do ultimo chefe, antes q o DM pudesse falar qualquer coisa ele da um coup de grace e corta com sua adaga o pescoço do bastardo, um corte limpo e preciso de orelha a orelha.



Rola iniciativa aí, mané!
eeheh

Tirola, 
Após todos entrarmos no terreno. Vamos dar uma volta na casa pra ver se há algo fora do normal, como algum sinal de atividade, etc.
Se negativo, entraremos, com o máximo de cuidado, apesar da casa abandonada.
Se positivo, primeiro eu farei um track pra ver se dá pra saber quantos entraram e saíram, quando, etc...


----------



## Alejo (Nov 11, 2009)

"Vamos com cuidado, irmãos! Gonzáles, tem algum lado que devemos evitar?"
Alejo, depois de passar com agilidade pelo muro, saca a maça de sua cintura e segue seus irmãos, com bastante atenção e cautela.

(OOC: A idéia é que os dois que sabem mais sobre esse tipo de ação guiem o resto - Alejo inclusive - sobre onde passar ou não, como evitar locais de onde poderiam ser vistos das janelas da casa, etc. Como está a luminosidade? A luz de Selûne é suficiente para que possamos enxergar? Claro que, com bastante luz, também é mais fácil sermos vistos. No mais, aguardamos o mapa)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 11, 2009)

*Jorge quase ganha o jogo...*

Voltando...

Vcs atravessam o muro e do outro lado, vêem um pequeno riacho que corta o terreno, uma ponte de madeira que leva para o outro lado do riacho (o riacho é fundo) e a casa a uns 200 metros do portão com uma árvore enorme atrás, que passa da altura da casa.

Colocarei o mapa hoje de noite e verei se Grunthar achou pegadas ali pelo portão além das suas.


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 12, 2009)

demian vai seguir o Grunthar, o mais silenciosamente possível. 

(droga, achei q fosse conseguir pega o DM flat-footed...)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 12, 2009)

Vcs dão uma volta completa no terreno e não escutam nada de mais.
A casa é realmente muito grande, comparada as casas da vila. Toda feita em blocos de pedra cinza, parece ser muito be guardada. A porta da frente parecce estar trancada. Vcs notam facilmente pegadas de terra no sopé da porta. São pés humanoides, parecem de humanos. Aparentam ser umas 6 ou 7 pessoas. Olhando de perto, notam que tentaram arrombar a porta, mas ainda assim, está trancada.

Dando a volta por trás da casa, Grunthar descobre que as pegadas seguem para a árvore. Lá, vêem sinais claros de que a árvore foi usada para escalar e subir para o próximo andar. A janela mais perto da copa da árvore tem suas cortinas brancas esvoaçando com o vento. O cenário é desolador e abandonado, com um toque fantasmagórico com a luz da lua.


----------



## Heavyneto (Nov 12, 2009)

Acho que quem quer que tenha entrado na casa foi por aqui, então, vamos aproveitar o caminho já usado, irmãos?

Tirola, dá pra saber se essa movimentação ocorreu há muito ou pouco tempo? Grunthar quer subir na árvore e escutar pra tentar perceber se há alguém dentro da casa ou algo assim...

(off: aguardando ações dos demais)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 12, 2009)

Só lembrando, eu estou, sempre que precisa, rolando listen e spot pra vcs. No caso do search vcs têm que declarar, como já declararam antes.

Grunthar não vê nem ouve ninguém dentro da casa. Pelo menos do ângulo que está.

Um detalhe que esqueci de mencionar, mas só há janelas no segundo andar.


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 13, 2009)

"mmm...melhor o Gonzales ir na frente não? se é que ele já não fez isso...se ele sinalizar, nos entramos. O que voces acham?"


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 13, 2009)

*Off - importante*

Galera, como sei que parte da graça do jogo está em rolar os dados, vou sugerir que vcs mesmo façam isso usando esse site aqui 

Home

Registren-se e quando forem usar o rolador de dados, coloquem o nome do personagem e o nome da campanha "Prologo" - sem acento mesmo - daí é só descrever para que a rolagem como eu fiz com o Gonzáles (Climb).

ATENÇÃO: só serão aceitas rolagens que estão no histórico da campanha. Por isso é importante colocarem o nome da campanha quando forem rolar o dado.

Vcs farão assim: rolarão os dados e na descrição da rolagem terá o que vcs querem fazer (há um campo no site para colocar a descrição da rolagem). Dependendo do resultado, vcs mesmos podem narrar. Se for "1" no dado, aí eu narro hehehe.

Depois de rolado, irá aparecer o código (BBCode) que vcs irão copiar e colar no post de vcs, pq daí vira inclusive um link para a rolagem.





Segue com a ação do Gonzáles como exemplo.


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 13, 2009)

Gonzáles
- Vcs deixam tudo pra mim né? hehehe

Ele tira outra meleca do nariz e começa a escalar a árvore com certa habilidade. Climb (1d20=12)

Parece que seus pés acham os lugares certos pra escalar a árvore. Sem muito esforço, ele alcança a copa da árvore e parece estar tendando ver algo pra dentro da casa. Coloca uma mão em umn ouvido como querendo ampliar sua audição e olhando pra baixo, pra vcs diz:

- Eu acho que não tem ninguém aqui dentro...

Jump para janela da casa (1d20=6)
Com isso ele dá um salto pro parapeito da janela e se debruça pra dentro mantendo só as pernas pra fora. 

Mais um pouco ele está dentro. 

- Podem vir!! Isso aqui está vazio!!!


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 15, 2009)

(tirola eu não me incomodo nem um pouco de vc continuar rolando os dados...)

Demian sobe logo depois e entra na casa.

"vamos procurar o que aconteceu com o velho Bert."

Demian começa a procurar pistas e passagens secretas e coisas do gênero, mesmo sabendo que Grunthar e Gonzales são melhores para isso.


----------



## Alejo (Nov 15, 2009)

Alejo faz uma prece pedindo perdão por invadir a casa alheia, e dizendo a Lathander que é por uma boa causa. Entra logo em seguida, e tenta enxergar o que há no cômodo. Se estiver enxergando alguma coisa, sua atitude é ficar em silêncio e de prontidão, protegendo seu irmão elfo.

(OOC: Tirola, mais uma vez, a luz de Selûne - a lua - é suficiente para enxergarmos? Como fica isso dentro da casa, já que lá deve ser mais escuro?)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 16, 2009)

Todos vcs escalam a árvore com certa facilidade, pois seu irmão Gonzáles mostrou onde ir se apoiando e assim chegando mais fácil na janela.

Lá dentro é breu total e somente Grunthar consegue ver alguma coisa, mas pouco. Pelo pouco que vêem, aparentemente não há portas nessa sala e dentro do cômodo, só há um armário que somente Grunthar Vê e que Gonzales esbarra.

Só a lua não consegue iluminar dentro da casa, só o que está perto da janela. Sem mais iluminação é isso que vêem.


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 16, 2009)

Demian pega uma moeda de cobre da bolsa fecha ela dentro da mão.
"Euq es açaf zul!" (que se faça luz! ao contrário)
Ao abrir a mão a moeda ilumina o comodo.
"Acho que isso resolve o problema de luz. Vamos?"


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 16, 2009)

O irmão elfo Demian ao abrir a mão, libera a luz contida magicamente na moeda, revelando o interior do cômodo onde estão. Nesse momento, vcs escutam o barulho de gotas grossas de chuva cairem no telhado e na grama do lado de fora. Uma forte chuva começa, tornando aobsoluto o barulho da chuva no interior da casa.

Vcs vêem realmente mais nada no cômodo além do armário. O local está levemente empoeirado e uma coisa chama a atenção de todos logo de cara: aparentemente não há portas para dentro da casa. No chão vcs tbm notam rapidamente umas pegadas que vão em direção ao armário e somem.

O armário é de duas portas e está fechado. Tem mais ou menos uns dois metros e meio de altura e é razoavelmente largo.


----------



## Heavyneto (Nov 16, 2009)

(OFF: Tirola, Half Orc tem é dark vision, então, mesmo sem luz alguma Grunthar enxerga até 60 feet - em preto e branco).

Grunthar vai até o armário, seguindo as pegadas...
Vamos ver o que é isso irmãos!


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 16, 2009)

OFF - Ok Neto, tinha me esquecido, achei que era lowlight. Chamei mais dois amigos meus que irão assumir o Gonzáles e o Elfo da lua. Dentro em breve eles irão postar aqui e completar o grupo.

O que vcs fazem em específico?


----------



## Alejo (Nov 16, 2009)

Alejo fala baixo, para o caso de haver alguém por trás do armário:

"Grunthar, deixe que eu abro a porta, já que não uso escudo e posso empunhar minha maça em uma mão. Demian, sugiro que você fique de prontidão, atrás de Grunthar mas a alguma distância na linha do armário, para ver se enxerga algo e para tomar alguma atitude, se necessário. Alberto, pode abrir a outra porta?"

O sacerdote se posiciona do lado esquerdo do armário, segurando o pegador da porta com a mão esquerda e com a maça erguida na mão direita, pronto para agir se alguma criatura sair agressivamente do móvel.

(OOC: Conheço esses seus amigos, Tirola? E o elfo da lua ao qual você se referiu, é o monge do Adriano?)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 16, 2009)

*Jonas e Rui*

OFF - Um deles vcs todos conhecem (com excessão do Marquinhos que sumiu inclusive...) é o Jonas e vai jogar com o Gonzáles. O outro vcs não conhecem, é o Rui. Trabalhou comigo e se amarra em D&D 3.x. rs Ele vai assumir o monge bezuntado em óleo do Adriano.... lol


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 16, 2009)

Demian se posiciona mais atrás, não diretamente na frente do armário (tecnicamente um square para esquerda e outro para trás em relação a Grunthar).

"Casa esquisita...porque alguém teria um comodo desses?"

Então se lembra de Never, seu corvo, e pede para ele dar uma volta e olhar se consegue ver algo pelas outras janelas.


----------



## Heavyneto (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, Grunthar fica pronto (em ready) para o caso de precisar atacar alguém, com seu enorme machado em suas mãos.
Ele sussurra para Alejo:
Assim que estiver pronto, Alejo...


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 17, 2009)

*O corvo*

O Corvo de Demian alça vôo e sai noite adentro no meio da chuva. Não demora muito ele retorna e pelo pouco som que faz, parece que não viu nada do lado de fora.


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 17, 2009)

*Jonas via email*

Gonzales se abaixa, caminhando ajoelhado entre as pernas de seus imãos, enquanto eles se posicionam ao redor do armário. Ele observa de perto as frestas entre o chão e o armário na parte da frente, circulando até observar se há algum espaço atrás. Então coloca o ouvido na parte lateral, com as mãos em forma de concha, um olho fechado apertado e outro aberto.

Ele sente bem de leve, na parte de trás do armário, uma brisa, mas não consegue precisar onde exatamente. O barulho da chuva no telhado atrapalha escutar qualquer outro barulho mais sutil.


----------



## Heavyneto (Nov 17, 2009)

Grunthar continua em ready.


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 17, 2009)

demian continua em ready.
e pede para Never - o corvo ficar do lado de fora da casa e avisar caso veja alguem entrando, ou saindo, do terreno ou coisa do gênero.


----------



## Alejo (Nov 17, 2009)

Alejo abre a porta do móvel, não lento demais para que alguém tenha tempo de perceber e se preparar para agir, nem rápido demais a ponto de fazer um estardalhaço e denunciar a sua presença e a de seus irmãos. Ademais, continua com a maça em punho, pronto para qualquer movimento vindo de dentro do armário.

(OOC: Rui, seja bem-vindo ao grupo, espero que se divirta! E Jonas, legal tê-lo aqui conosco!)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 18, 2009)

*O armário*

Todos preparados a frente do armário, esperam Alejo abrir a porta, quando ele puxa a maçaneta de uma das portas, vcs escutam um forte "click" e...


nada acontece e Alejo não consegue abrir a porta, pois esta parece estar trancada.


OFF - lol


----------



## Alejo (Nov 18, 2009)

"O armário está trancado" sussurra Alejo. "Temos como abrir sem arrombar à força, fazendo barulho desnecessário?"

(OOC: Tirola, como você não disse na sua descrição que havia fechaduras na porta, e que eram maçanetas e não puxadores, agi como se fosse um armário normal. No máximo, ele poderia estar barrado pelo outro lado, claro. Mas tendo maçanetas e fechaduras, eu iria pedir para algum dos meus irmãos verificar, mesmo porque poderia haver alguma armadilha - mesmo que não fosse uma passagem, um armário com fechadura pode guardar algo de muito valor, e estar protegido de acordo).


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, mas parece um armário normal mesmo, sem fechadura. Mas está trancado. Se tivesse fechadura eu diria. Procurarei deixar mais claro esses detalhes.


----------



## Gonzáles (Nov 18, 2009)

OOC: Olá galera! cheguei! Vai ser um prazer voltar a jogar com vcs!
========================



Alejo said:


> "O armário está trancado" sussurra Alejo. "Temos como abrir sem arrombar à força, fazendo barulho desnecessário?"
> 
> Então Gonzáles responde: Ai ai ai... não sei o que vds seriam sem mim... Deixa comigo, mano.
> 
> Gonzáles então pega um pouco mais de meleca do nariz, como vcs perceberam há algum tempo... e passa delicadamente sobre um pequeno grampo de metal que ele tira do bolso, se voltando concentrado em frente a maçaneta. (faz o teste aí, André!)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 19, 2009)

Não há fechadura Jonas, tente outra coisa.

Descrevendo melhor o armário:
Ele é alto, uns dois metros e pouco de altura. Feito em madeira escura, tem poucos adornos. Ele tem duas portas, dessas que abre como janela.
Em cada porta, há um puxador de argola de metal, firmemente preso.
Achei uma foto bem ilustrativa:
http://images02.olx.com.br/ui/2/10/28/38570228_1.jpg


Respondendo à pergunta do Neto a uns posts atrás, sobre as pegadas na porta de entrada da casa, elas aparentavam ser de terra que secou a um bom tempo. Grunthar estimou uns três mêses mais ou menos.


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 19, 2009)

*Never, o corvo*

O corvo de súbito adentra o quarto e no chão, perto de Demian, começa a se chacoalhar para retirar a água da chuva. Um pouco mais seco, ele diz:

"Mourn está vindo! Mourn está vindo!"


----------



## Alejo (Nov 19, 2009)

"Como o armário não tem fechaduras, deve estar simplesmente barrado pelo outro lado. Vou puxar e empurrar para tentar descobrir, pelo peso, se é uma barra cruzando a porta, pois não conheço nenhuma fechadura que seja colocada de um lado só."

Alejo empurra e puxa a porta com algum cuidado, para ver como é essa resistência.

"Vamos rápido, irmãos, pode estar chegando alguém. Grunthar, você que enxerga melhor no escuro, pode tentar olhar discretamente lá fora? Demian, vamos tentar fazer com que a luz não apareça claramente da janela: fique mais no canto do cômodo..."

(OOC: Parece que a porta está pregada, ou pode ser apenas uma barra de metal ou de ferro, pelo outro lado? Se a porta estiver pregada, ou com barras de madeira pregadas, ela fica mais firme. Se for uma barra, ela pode sacudir um pouco, pois a porta é independente do armário, mas ainda se mantém presa. Imagino que não seja algo pesado atrás da porta, pois pelos puxadores, ela se abre puxando, e não empurrando.)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 19, 2009)

Uma trovoada forte ilumina todo o quarto e assusta o corvo de Demian, que se sacode todo em seu ombro.

Alejo, tenta forçar com cuidado, tanto puxando como empurrando, mas as portas nem se movem. Numa das puxadas com mais força, Alejo nota que as correntes conectadas à porta deslizam um pouco mais para fora e voltam.


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 19, 2009)

(oka)

"Mourn deve ter tido outra das suas famosas diarréias, não sei porque ele não pode usar o banheiro da taverna...Bom, já Gonzales está cuidando do armário, vou chamar o Mourn..."

Então Demian deixa a moeda próximo da porta do armário para facilitar o trabalho do halfling e parte para janela. Com cuidado tira Never de seu ombro, acaricia suas penas e o coloca no parapeito.

"Caro amigo Never, vou pedir mais um favor para você. Vá até o Mourn e guie ele até aqui!"

(bem vindo novos players!)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 19, 2009)

*Ops...*

Never sai noite a dentro novamente para ir de encontro com Mourn.


----------



## Mourn (Nov 20, 2009)

Avistando a ave do seu irmão mais velho, Mourn não perde tempo em segui-lá. Salta da árvore para dentro da casa, pela janela, com seus rápidos movimentos anfíbicos.
Quando a ave pousa sobre o seu mestre Demian, esse percebe que algo parecido com uma rã negra pula em sua frente. E fica surpreso com as habilidades que seu irmão mais novo adquiriu depois de seu treinamento.

"HAN! Ai estão vocês! Minhas preocupações com nossa família foi maior que meu cansaço. Por isso vim pulando o mais depressa possível. O que vocês fazem aqui?"


----------



## Mourn (Nov 20, 2009)

(OFF TOPIC) Esqueci de me apresentar. Sou o Rui! Será muito bom participar desse jogo com vocês! Peguei o personagem mourn já criado. Vou tentar manter suas características no decorrer do jogo. Abraço! E que as aventuras continuem!


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 20, 2009)

OFF - Estava só esperando o Rui postar para dar continuação a cena.

Continuando:

Mourn cai como uma perereca da janela, todo molhado, e sem muitas vestimentas. Uma poça dágua se forma embaixo dele, e ao se levantar, lembram como ele se destacava à luz da lua, quando brincavam até mais tarde na fazenda de seus pais. Mourn está realmente diferente de quando lembravam dele dos últimos anos.

((ABERTO PARA POSTS))


----------



## Gonzáles (Nov 20, 2009)

Gonzáles dirige-se ao irmão, observando-o de cima a baixo. Lhe dá um tapinha caloroso na perna e diz:
"Olá irmão, é bom revê-lo! Estamos aqui tentando descobrir como abrir esta maldita porta!"

Ele volta-se então para porta, para examinar as correntes conectadas à porta, para verificar se descobre (ou se conhece) que tipo de mecanismo é aquele. Em seguida passa a observar o resto do quarto. (André, há outros móveis, o que há nas paredes?)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 20, 2009)

Jonas:
Não há mais nada nessa sala além do armário. Nas paredes vc olha ao redor e não vê nada pregado nelas ou pintado.

O armário:
Gonzáles imagina que o puxador pode ter algo a ver com o mecanismo que faz abrir a porta, mas faz a mínima idéia de como funciona.


------
Favor especificar o que cada um está fazendo. Detalhes são importantes para eu poder narrar o jogo.


----------



## Alejo (Nov 20, 2009)

Alejo diz para Mourn:

"Que bom que você veio, tenho certeza de que sabe que não faríamos nada para desafiar as ordens de nosso pai, estamos apenas preocupados com o que vem acontecendo em Hap. Você prestou atenção se alguém mais estava vindo, quando veio para cá?"

E então se dirige a Grunthar:

"Irmão, se puder continuar vigiando, eu agradeço imensamente. Já que estou mexendo nos pegadores, pensei em fazer alguns testes..."

Alejo então tenta girar o pegador que segurava, primeiro no sentido horário, e depois no anti-horário. Se o pegador girar e nada acontecer, pede ajuda a González para ambos girarem, tanto no mesmo sentido (primeiro horário, depois anti-horário) quanto no sentido oposto um ao outro (direito no horário e esquerdo no anti-horário, e vice-versa).


----------



## Mourn (Nov 21, 2009)

- Não vi ninguem Alejo, está tudo tão deserto!

Mourn coloca a mão na cabeça pequena de Gonzales, e por um momento se apóia nela, já que está bem cansado. Mas sua atitude recebe um olhar de desaprovação do pequenino, Ao contrário dos outros irmãos, que sorriem lembrando das piadas de infância sobre seu tamanho.

- Bom revê-lo também, Gonzales. Sobre essa porta, você já tentou abrir com suas habilidades?

(posso tentar perceber que há alguma coisa atrás da porta? Ou uma armadilha?)


----------



## Heavyneto (Nov 22, 2009)

Grunthar olha para Alejo e assente com a cabeça.
Ao ver Mourn brincando com seu irmão, sorri, em silêncio e lembra de coisas engraçadas do passado... volta sua atenção para a Porta, e pondera se não seria melhor talvez dar logo uma machadada e arrombar tudo...


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 22, 2009)

(tirola rola ai uma joga de inteligencia pro Demian pra ver se ele não tem alguma idéia de como ajudar o halfling...)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 23, 2009)

Idéia do Demian
Teste de inteligência (1d20=14)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 23, 2009)

Vc acha que talvez seja uma boa idéia esquadrinhar o móvel inteiro, até a parte de trás dele...


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 23, 2009)

Demian começa analisar também o móvel inteiro até a parte atrás dele...
e tenta mover ele (pro caso dele não ser pregado na parede...)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 23, 2009)

*Alejo*

O puxador da porta, não é uma maçaneta. São argolas grandes presas por uma corrente. Girar não faz nada entende? Meio que torce as correntes, mas nada de efetivo acontece.


----------



## Gonzáles (Nov 23, 2009)

(OCC: André, quando falei em examinar era no sentido de meter a mão mesmo e tentar abrir a porta, seja com open locks ou outra habilidade. Não entendi pq vc rolou um teste em alguns casos e não em outros.)

Gonzáles fala então a seus irmãos:
"Pessoal, temos duas opções aqui. Ou ajudamos Demian a empurrar este armário, ou entramos pela porta da frente! Ou melhor, três... não é Grunthar?!" (diz com um sorriso no canto da boca)


----------



## Alejo (Nov 23, 2009)

Alejo pendura a maça na cintura, ajudando o irmão mais velho.

"Demian, vamos tentar puxar o móvel com cuidado, para não fazer muito barulho, nem acionar nenhuma armadilha. Acho que esse armário é uma passagem, e pode ser que tenha alguém dentro da casa, mas distante do armário. Gonzáles, não achou mesmo nenhuma outra maneira de abrir a porta? Considero a terceira opção como a última, por ser a menos discreta."

(OOC: Eu sei que o puxador não giraria normalmente, mas de repente esse era o segredo do mecanismo)


----------



## Heavyneto (Nov 24, 2009)

Grunthar olha para Gonzalez e sorri.
Volta-se para Alejo e diz, em tom baixo.
Ale, deixa eu tentar mexer esse armário. Prometo que vou fazer isso com o máximo cuidado. Segura ali na outra ponta, ó...

Isso dito, Grunthar faz um teste para ver quanta força vai precisar para mexer o móvel (ou seja, vê se take 10 já dá ou se precisa de mais força).
Agora aguardo o julgamento do DM.


----------



## Gonzáles (Nov 24, 2009)

Alejo said:


> Gonzáles, não achou mesmo nenhuma outra maneira de abrir a porta?"




Gonzales se aproxima do irmão e fala baixinho (em tom irônico): "Achei sim, Alejo. Mas não conta pra ninguém... eu acho mais divertido ficar vendo vocês tentando descobrir!"


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 24, 2009)

Na ordem:

Mourn mais Demian se revesam olhando o armário.
Mourn não achou nada de especial, mas Demian, esquadrinhando com seus dedos na parte de baixo do armário, achou um detalhe entalhado da mobília que parece um despisitivo (um botão).

De posse dessa informação, o que vcs fazem?

P.S - Guardei as parciais para mover o móvel caso queiram continuar suas ações.


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 24, 2009)

"afastem-se todos do armário!" - grita Demian, e aperta o botão.


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 24, 2009)

Demian empurra uma peça do móvel que entra uns cinco centímetros pra dentro, fazendo um outro "click", parecido com o outro. Aparentemente nada aconteceu.


----------



## Alejo (Nov 24, 2009)

"Bom, como já se foi qualquer tentativa de discrição, vamos lá! Se posicionem! Grunthar e Mourn, fiquem perto das portas. Alberto, abra o outro lado."

Alejo novamente saca a maça da cintura, e tenta abrir a porta do armário normalmente.

(OOC: E aí, Tirola, destrancado? Se estiver, estou pronto para algo sair de lá de dentro. Por outro lado, se nada sair, Grunthar, Demian e Mourn devem ser os primeiros a ver a passagem, ou o que estiver além do armário.)


----------



## Mourn (Nov 25, 2009)

Mourn, ouvindo o aviso do seu companheiro, se prontifica para uma possível surpresa, ao lado de grunthar. Nota-se que sua atenção está completamente voltada para o porta, sem ao menos piscar. Suas pernas flexonadas estão prontas para impulsionar um ataque voraz e preciso. Por sua posição imóvel, sua pele negra, untada de óleo especial, parece refletir mais luz do que nunca...


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 25, 2009)

Quando vc puxa uma das argolas vc sente que a corrente presa à ela começa a correr, como que se pronlogando de dentro do armário, mas muito pouco, quase imperceptível, mas logo depois emperra e novamente vcs escutam o "click".


As portas continuam fechadas.


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 25, 2009)

E novamente indo para a beirada da janela.
"Never meu amigo mais leal, preciso que você seja meus olhos. Voe ao redor do prédio e veja se alguma coisa se abriu ou algo do gênero."

"Irmãos, será que isso abriu a porta da frente?"


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 25, 2009)

Never sai na calada da noite, de baixo de um temporal. Alguns minutos depois ele retorna todo molhado, se enxuga de novo ao pé de seu dono, voa para seu ombro e diz:
"Nada aberto! Nada aberto!"


----------



## Gonzáles (Nov 25, 2009)

Duorin III said:


> Demian empurra uma peça do móvel que entra uns cinco centímetros pra dentro, fazendo um outro "click", parecido com o outro. Aparentemente nada aconteceu.




(OOC: Outro click?? Porque outro? Nunca teve um primeiro...)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 25, 2009)

Olha só o primeiro contato de vcs com o armário

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5001223-post141.html


----------



## Gonzáles (Nov 25, 2009)

(OCC: Ah, ok! Eu reli, mas não tinha percebido isso...)

Gonzáles diz então: "Alejo, tente abrir a porta enquanto eu aperto o botão ao mesmo tempo." E se posiciona próximo ao que parece ser o botão.


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 25, 2009)

*NPczando Alberto*

Alberto se prontifica ao lado de seu irmão Alejo.


----------



## Mourn (Nov 25, 2009)

Mourn olha do seu irmão maior, depois retorna o olhar fixo na porta:
-Acho que a delicadeza não está resolvendo o problema...

... rapidamente Mourn sai de sua posição contraída e se lança contra a porta, esticando completamente suas pernas, numa salto explosivo. 
Mourn chuta a porta, com as duas pernas, causando muito barulhento.

DRUUUUUMM... (rola os dados de ataque ai, tirola!)

A força do chute o impulsiona para retornar à posição original.


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 25, 2009)

OFF - Quer mesmo fazer isso Rui? Alejo está bem na frente da porta, seguido de Alberto logo atrás...

Não acho que a cena precisa de grid, só prestarem atenção no que cada um tá fazendo.


----------



## Mourn (Nov 25, 2009)

OFF - Ok, vou esperar as próximas ações dos outros jogadores...


----------



## Heavyneto (Nov 26, 2009)

Grunthar se pergunta porque seus irmãos ficam atrapalhando enquanto ele tenta mover o armário inteiro.
Dá um passo atrás. Olha para um lado e para outro e diz:
Pela parede de Kelemvor, o que vocês estão fazendo afinal?
É pra puxar ou pra empurrar? É pra ficar de prontidão ou ajudar vocês? Quem comanda essa feira de halflings aqui, afinal?

Grunthar vai para a janela junto a seu irmão mago, pega seu cantil, toma um longo gole de água e oferece um pouco a ele...


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 26, 2009)

Então, o que fazem?


----------



## Alejo (Nov 26, 2009)

"Pode apertar, Gonzáles!"

Alejo, ainda com a maça empunhada e de prontidão, puxa a porta da esquerda, enquanto sinaliza com a cabeça para Alberto tentar abrir a da direita.

(OOC: Tirola, confirme se o que vou dizer procede, ou corrija se estiver errado. Se não for isso mesmo, ignorem essa fala de Alejo)

"Se alguém tem que segurar o botão para outra pessoa abrir a porta, ela deve sempre ser aberta por mais de uma pessoa, dada a distância entre o botão e a porta. Assim, se houver alguém aí, não devemos encontrar apenas uma pessoa, mas PELO MENOS duas."


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 26, 2009)

Tirarei uma iniciativa para saber quem vai primeiro, os gêmeos à porta ou Gonzáles ao lado, agaichado com o botão:

Gonzáles: 2
Gêmeos: 5 e 11

Os gêmeos puxam as duas portas e "Click!". Nada. Demian e Gonzáles vêem o botão voltar rapidamente para o estado normal.

Portas ainda fechadas.

P.S - Era Demian que tinha achado o botão, mas na verdade, tanto faz quem irá puxar o botão...
OFF - Sílvio, se procede ou não, vcs irão descobrir oras... O que não procedia, era Mourn dar uma voadora na porta do armário com vcs na frente. hohoho


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 27, 2009)

"obrigado pelo cantil, vou aproveitar a chuva para encher o meu. Então irmão grunthar, o que você acha de usar o bom e velho machado para resolver quebra-cabeças?"

diz demian com um sorriso maroto.


----------



## Mourn (Nov 27, 2009)

Concordo!! — diz Mourn, ancioso. E frustrado com o fracasso da tentativa dos irmãos.


----------



## Alejo (Nov 27, 2009)

(OOC: Tirola, eu estava perguntando se procedia pela distância entre o botão e a porta. Pode ser impossível que uma pessoa aperte o botão e abra a porta ao mesmo tempo, então se torna OBRIGATÓRIO que seja mais de uma pessoa, foi isso que eu quis dizer. No mais, acho que estava claro para todos que estaríamos "ready" para puxar na hora que ele apertasse o botão. Faça uma nova tentativa, considerando esse fato. No mais, Alejo falou para Gonzáles apertar porque ele é mais baixo, e pela disposição que tínhamos combinado antes, Demian ficaria atrás de Grunthar para fazer alguma magia, se necessário) 

"Vamos lá, Alberto, ficar mais atentos para a hora que Gonzáles pressionar o botão. Pequeno irmão, avise quando apertar."


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 27, 2009)

Os gêmeos se posicionam novamente. Gonzáles aperta o botão, o mesmo "click" é ouvido e logo depois os irmãos puxam as argolas...


As portas se abrem. 

Parados ali, prontos para atacar o que quer que seja, os irmãos Laves contemplam o fundo de um armário vazio...


----------



## Mourn (Nov 27, 2009)

— Irmãos, se não há nada DENTRO do armário, é possível que tenha algo ATRÁS do armário. Grunthar, você já tentou empurrar o armário para o lado ou para frente?

Depois de dizer isso e ainda desconfiado, Mourn pedi licensa a seus irmãos e faz uma busca dentro do armário, usando todos os seus sentidos apurados de elfo, principalmente a audição. (role os dados Tirola!)


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 27, 2009)

Mourn adentra o armário e lá dentro, começa a tatear e olhar as paredes do armário, quando acha facilmente, na parte de cima, uma pequena saliência no fundo do armário.


----------



## Mourn (Nov 27, 2009)

Mourn, curioso, examina a saliência com cuidado, puxando, empurrando, tentando descobrir o motivo de sua existência.


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 27, 2009)

OFF - Esperarei para ver o que os outros fazem. Daí resumirei as ações, se não vai ficar parecendo jogo solo.


----------



## jsasaki (Nov 28, 2009)

Demian fica olhando Mourn brincando dentro do armário enquanto sua mente busca entender esse lado desconhecido do ex-dono da casa...sempre acreditara que casas cheias de quebra-cabeças fosse coisa de gnomos ilusionistas...será que esse tempo todo o velho Bert era um gnomo disfarçado?


----------



## Heavyneto (Nov 28, 2009)

Grunthar volta para perto do armário
Ele olha pra dentro e tenta enxergar qualquer coisa que possa ter passado despercebida para os olhos de seus irmãos.
É quando ele pensa em uma coisa e diz:

Realmente, irmãos, não faz sentido nenhum mecanismo que precise de duas pessoas para fazer essa passagem funcionar. Eu estou começando a achar que entendi como funciona. Acho que só dá certo se a porta do armário estiver fechada... vamos fechar o mourn aí dentro e ele tenta ativar aquela saliência...


----------



## Gonzáles (Nov 28, 2009)

Ouvindo as palavras de seu irmão, Gonzales responde prontamente "Boa idéia!" ao mesmo tempo em que subitamente sai do lado do armário em que estava, fechando as portas.

(OCC: André, só para lembrar, dada a destreza do gonzales, acho que é impossível ele ter a iniciativa 2 - se é que eu me lembro das regras... heheh)


----------



## Alejo (Nov 30, 2009)

(OOC: Caso Mourn não se oponha, e tente reagir ao fechamento das portas)

"Gonzáles e Alberto, posicionemo-nos para abrir novamente a porta assim que Mourn abrir a passagem do outro lado. Espero que ele esteja enxergando algo lá dentro, já que ele não enxerga tão bem no escuro quanto nosso irmão Grunthar." Diz Alejo, dando um olhar de reprovação - como o de um adulto para uma criança levada - para Gonzáles.


----------



## Duorin III (Nov 30, 2009)

Esperarei o Rui se pronunciar sobre o futuro do personagem dele.

*((FECHADO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## Mourn (Nov 30, 2009)

Mourn se deixa ser fechado no armário e continua a procurar um meio para abrir a parte de trás...
- Não se preocupe, estou acostumado com ambientes apertados, quentes e úmidos. É o ambiente natural para uma rã! - fala lá de dentro para seus irmãos escutarem, emquanto procura uma outra saída.

OOC:
(tirola, se precisar fazer um teste de percepção ou de procurar, sinta-se a vontade...)
(e lembrado que, por ser elfo, tenho visão dobrada com pouca luz)


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok

Mourn é fechado no armário. Com isso todos ouvem um "click" novamente. Após um curto tempo, Mourn já ciente de ter achado uma possível alavanca, ele a aciona.

Todos do lado de fora escutam um barulho surdo da parte de baixo do armário seguido do barulho de uma tábua batendo contra uma parede de pedra. Quase que ao mesmo tempo disso tudo, vcs escutam o berro de Mourn:
-AAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaa........

E sua voz some, seguido de outro barulho seco de tábua, só que batendo em tábua.

Silêncio no quarto.


Rui não poste até receber instruções minhas por email.

*((ABERTO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## Alejo (Dec 1, 2009)

"Porque não pensei nessa hipótese? É um alçapão! Vamos abrir logo, Gonzáles, e arrebentar esse fundo, Grunthar, e ver logo se Mourn está bem. Espero que não haja estacas, veneno ou algo pior no fundo desse alçapão, mas se ele estiver machucado, posso tentar ajudá-lo!"

Diz o sacerdote Alejo, com urgência e preocupação em sua voz.

(OOC: Tirola, Alejo está "ready" para abrir a porta na hora que Gonzáles apertar de novo o botão)


----------



## Gonzáles (Dec 1, 2009)

Alejo said:


> "Gonzáles e Alberto, posicionemo-nos para abrir novamente a porta assim que Mourn abrir a passagem do outro lado. Espero que ele esteja enxergando algo lá dentro, já que ele não enxerga tão bem no escuro quanto nosso irmão Grunthar." Diz Alejo, dando um olhar de reprovação - como o de um adulto para uma criança levada - para Gonzáles.




Após ver o semblante do irmão, lembrando dos tempos de criança em que Alejo nunca desrespeitava nenhuma ordem e gostava de dar longos sermões para os irmãos (embora acabasse ficando de castigo com todos os outros), Gonzáles diz:

Espere e veja, Alejo... eu falei que podíamos confiar no nosso irmãaaaaaaaaaaao!!!

E interrompido pelo barulho surdo, corre para apertar o mecanismo que abre a porta.


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 1, 2009)

EDITADO
Já saquei... Gonzáles berrou indo apertar o botão para abrir a porta...


----------



## Heavyneto (Dec 1, 2009)

Grunthar, perplexo, não pensa muito, e enquanto seus irmãos falam, vai se dirigindo para o armário, que ele abre.
Caso seja possível e ninguém esteja no caminho, ele pega seu machado enorme e se prepara para abrir uma porta à moda barbárica no alçapão...
 (OFF: isso se ninguém tiver feito nada antes)
 (OFF2: se ninguém se manifestar contra a idéia, porrada no chão do armário)


----------



## Alejo (Dec 1, 2009)

Depois de ter aberto o armário para seu irmão bárbaro agir Alejo diz, com clara urgência em sua voz:

"Quebre logo esse fundo, Grunthar!" 

E se vira para os outros irmãos: 

"Alguém tem uma corda? Gonzáles, talvez? Vou me amarrar pela cintura, e peço que vocês me desçam até Mourn, para que eu o cure no caso dele estar gravemente ferido!"


----------



## jsasaki (Dec 1, 2009)

"ãh...Mourn não é melhor você ficar com minha moeda iluminada dentro do armário não? Elfos enxergam bem com pouca luz, mas não enxergam nada sem luz!"


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 1, 2009)

Jorge
Mas hein?? Acho que sua ação tá um pouco atrasada não???


----------



## Heavyneto (Dec 1, 2009)

Rola o d20 aí tirola, se precisar, pra ver se o Grunthar consegue quebrar o fundo do armário...


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 2, 2009)

Com estrondosas machadadas, Grunthar começa a "cavar" um buraco no chão do armário. As batidas retumbam no quarto, dada a falta de móveis, ecoando nas redondezas, apesar do barulho da chuva.

Após uns 2 minutos de machadas, Grunthar arrebenta o fundo do armário, revelando um buraco que some na escuridão...

*((FECHADO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## jsasaki (Dec 2, 2009)

(off: Malz ai, eu não vi que já tinha pulado de pagina...)


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 2, 2009)

*Mourn e o alçapão*

Vcs escutam vindo do buraco:
"Eu estou bem!" - Gritou Mourn.

*((ABERTO PARA POSTS))*


----------



## Mourn (Dec 2, 2009)

Porque vocês simplesmente não abriram o alçapão novamente? - diz moun ironicamente, lembrando da infância. 
Quando o halfing furtava doces no pote da dona Lutipa, Grunthar sempre quebrava o armário, Alejo pedia autorização para comer, e ele prório ficava no quintal, brincando com sapos. - mas obrigado pela preocupação. - Sorriu sozinho.

Venham com cuidado, para não apagar alguma possível evidência. Demian, traga a luz!  - fala o Mourn enquanto procura mais alguma coisa no chão e paredes, como pegadas e marcas de mãos.


----------



## Alejo (Dec 2, 2009)

Alejo diz, obviamente aliviado:

"Que bom que está bem, Mourn, eu estava preocupado. É uma queda direta, ou você escorregou aí pra baixo?"

E então vira-se para os irmãos que estão no cômodo com ele:

"Se for uma queda mesmo, podíamos descer primeiro Demian com a luz, e depois descer um por um, com a corda. Posso ir por último, escalando para baixo com cuidado."


----------



## Mourn (Dec 2, 2009)

Escorreguei, podem descer sem medo!


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 2, 2009)

Na verdade, a queda seria direta se não fosse por uma rampa, que força rolarem para dentro do cômodo de baixo. Não chega a ser um "escorregador" mas mais atrapalha a queda do que ajuda.

Vcs ao colocarem luz no buraco, enxergam a inclinação e sabem que não tinha pessoa melhor entre vcs para cair nesse buraco. Alejo percebe facilmente que qualquer outro dos irmãos poderia ter quebrado ou trocido o pé.
Mourn deve ter escorregado ou rolado.
Do buraco até o declive tem uns dois metros e meio.
Vcs tbm vêem o rosto de Mourn aparecendo no buraco, se esticando lá em baixo para ver e falar com vcs.


----------



## jsasaki (Dec 2, 2009)

(off: então o "escorregador" é tipo uma trap?) 

"irmãos acho que realmente não tem ninguem na casa, creio que podemos usar tochas não?"

Demian analisa o buraco e a descida e amarra sua corda no armário para que possa servir de auxilio para a descida, sem que ninguem se machuque (ou aumentar as chances de que ninguem se machuque). Logo em seguida joga a moeda com ligh para Mourn e desce.

"Never fique na árvore e me avise caso você veja algo diferente. Por favor."


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 2, 2009)

*Esquema do buraco*

Demian então amarra a corda em volta do armário de forma firma e a joga no buraco.


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 2, 2009)

Como vcs irão descer? (ordem, etc.)


----------



## Alejo (Dec 3, 2009)

"Podem ir, irmãos, eu vou por último. Vamos deixar a corda aqui, para o caso de termos que voltar por esse caminho."

(OOC: Tirola, minha idéia é que o Alejo segure na corda ou na barra do armário, para diminuir o peso dos irmãos na tensão da corda. A preocupação é especialmente em diminuir a tensão da corda quando Grunthar descer, para que ela não arrebente e ele acabe caindo, e talvez derrubando os outros. Como Alejo não e tão pesado, depois ele desce. No mais, vou fazer uma viagem, volto no sábado à noite ou no domingo.)


----------



## Heavyneto (Dec 3, 2009)

Grunthar se posiciona na frente dos irmãos e fala:

Talvez eu devesse ter ficado no armário, porque eu acho que essa passagem é tão estreita que eu vou ter que fazer alguma força pra descer, ou seja, acho que posso ir me pressionando contra as paredes e não vou precisar da corda...

Grunthar rola sua habilidade de escalada para fazer a descida sem usar a corda... e vai andando na frente, já que se movimenta mais rápido que os demais...


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 3, 2009)

Grunthar sai na frente para descer, "freestyle" e quando começa a se posiicionar no buraco, vê que o buraco era maior na parte em baixo do armário, não tendo força suficiente (5 no dado - dificuldade 15 pra fazer isso) para se prenter nas paredes. Grunthar cai de mau geito (thumble 1) e leva 2 de dano, rolando todo troncho pras pernas de Mourn, que inclusive, teve que sair da frente para não ser atropelado pelo corpo d Grunthar caindo do buraco.

OFF - Neto, anota na sua ficha que vc tá com 12 de hp.


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 3, 2009)

*Npczando Alberto*

"Tudo bem aí em baixo irmão?"
Alberto decide então descer, depois de ver Grunthar bem, se levantando do tombo feio. Diferente de seu irmão, ele decide usar a corda de Demian e desce sem maiores problemas.

O que Demian e Gonzáles irão fazer? Alejo espera o resto dos irmãos descerem.

OFF - Irei descrever a câmara melhor, quando tiver todos lá em baixo.


----------



## jsasaki (Dec 3, 2009)

(ãh eu tinha dito q ia jogar a moedinha pro mourn e depois descia mas...)

Demian desce em seguida, usando a corda e toda sua habilidade élfica. Lá embaixo ele acende uma tocha.


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 3, 2009)

*O que é o poder do dado não é?*

Demian, apesar de ser BEM mais fraco que Grunthar, desceu cautelosamente pela corda sem maiores problemas.


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 4, 2009)

*Npczando Gonzales*

Gonzáles tbm desce usando a corda, mas ao contrário de Demian, não consegue se segurar na corda, se soltando caindo pelo buraco. Ao chegar pertro da rampa Gonzáles usa de sua destreza para rolar pela rampa, e ainda conseguir cair de pé ao lado de Mourn e Demian. Parece que até ele ficou surpreso de ter caido tão bem.

P.S  - Jonas está viajando e vai ficar fora até semana que vem. Sílvio tbm, pergunto a vcs se toco a aventura só com Neto, Jorge e Rui. Sinto que terei que achar outra pessoa para jogar o personagem do Alberto...


----------



## jsasaki (Dec 4, 2009)

(por mim a gente espera eles, sem problemas!)


----------



## Heavyneto (Dec 4, 2009)

(podemos esperar)


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 4, 2009)

Então que assim seja! 

*((FECHADO PARA POSTS ATÉ QUE O POVO VOLTE))*


----------



## Gonzáles (Dec 5, 2009)

(estou longe, mas de vez em quando consigo me conectar)


----------



## Gonzáles (Dec 5, 2009)

teste


----------



## Alejo (Dec 6, 2009)

Tendo todos descido, Alejo tentará descer, usando a corda. Enquanto os irmãos desciam, Alejo tentava verificar se a corda e a parte do armário onde estava amarrada estavam aguentando bem o peso de seus irmãos.

(OOC: Alejo não é nenhum "expert" no assunto, mas queria ver se a viga onde a corda foi amarraga se envergou, rangeu ou rachou com o peso de seus irmãos, ou se foi tranquilo. Acho que seria um teste de INT (+2) ou WIS (+4) com o modificador que você achar necessário, Tirola. O CLIMB do Alejo é +4, veja o modificador pela dificuldade de descer, e pela ajuda da corda. No mais, tô de volta!).


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 6, 2009)

Demian inteligentemente laçou o armário inteiro, sendo totalmente seguro ainda descer.

Alejo sendo o último, desce tranquilamente tendo como resto de iluminação a moeda mágica de Demian, que está emanando sua luz vindo do andar de baixo.

Ao chegar em baixo, todos podem agora notar no novo cômodo. Assim como o outro esse tbm não possui aparentemente nada, a não ser pelo buraco por onde sairam e uma porta feita de barras de metal que parece ter sido arrombada, pois está com seus parafusos arrombados, e ela está parcialmente destruída. Para depois da porta só escuridão e silêncio.

O que fazem?


----------



## jsasaki (Dec 6, 2009)

(tirola o demian tinha aceso uma tocha para ter mais iluminação)

Demian faz sinal de silêncio a todos e tenta ouvir alguma coisa e arremessa a moeda iluminada pela porta arrombada.


----------



## Alejo (Dec 6, 2009)

Alejo saca sua maça enquanto analisa como passar pela porta. É possível passar normalmente, ou temos que tirar ela do lugar, para adentrar o outro cômodo? E para ver o que está do outro lado, teríamos que colocar a cara muito perto da fresta? Se sim, Alejo diz:

"Demian, talvez seja arriscado se aproximar muito da porta. Deixe que eu vou!"

Antes de mais nada, Alejo quer chegar à porta pelo seu lado (pode ser o direito), até mesmo para ver se não há o risco dela cair sobre quem se aproximar.


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 6, 2009)

Jorge, sua moeda ilumina o suficiente. Não teve acessoa a tochas, a menos que já carregue uma no seu equipamento (que eu não encontrei).

A porta está arrombada mesmo. Escancarada. Mas a escuridão de fora impedia vcs de verem além. Até Demian jogar a moeda pra fora do cômodo e deixar vcs em total escuridão, sobrando a luz que sai do outro cômodo.

De dentro de onde estão, vcs avistam pra depois da porta, um corredor que no seu final, dá em outra porta, desta vez de madeira. Colocarei um mapa da casa daqui em diante. Aguardem.


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 6, 2009)

Após todos fazerem silêncio, Demian escuta somente a chuva e o barulho muito abafado, de uma janela batendo e rangendo ritmamente de algum lugar da casa e não vêm do quarto de cima. Gonzáles tbm escutou isso.


----------



## Mourn (Dec 7, 2009)

Mourn se posiciona atras de Alejo, em posição de batalha, e se mantém atende a qualquer detalhe.

(vou esperar o mapa)


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 8, 2009)

*Mapa batráquio*







Explicando o mapa: área preta é a parte desconhecida. O alvo vermelho é onde vcs estão. Ao lado ficará os nomes das salas.

O que vcs fazem? Por favor, arrumen-se em ordem. Quem tá na frente, etc etc. Vcs já sabem.


----------



## Alejo (Dec 8, 2009)

"Demian, por quanto tempo mais sua moeda emitirá a luz arcana?"

Alejo vai na frente, como eu havia dito anteriormente. A idéia ainda é ir de lado pela porta, para dar uma espiada. Se não houver ameaça aparente na sala, ele entra.

(OOC: Tirola, quantos podem entrar por vez, e qual a largura da sala? Acho que podemos considerar um quadrado = 5 pés, certo? Assim, entra um por vez, e a sala tem 20 pés - ou seja, 6m - de largura. Se já dá pra ver a porta do outro lado, o que mais dá pra ver?)


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 8, 2009)

OFF - É isso mesmo. Cada quadrado é 5 feet, que nem nas regras.


Alejo, sendo o primeiro, avista logo de cara, que a porta arrombada de onde está em pé, estava aparentemente muito bem presa ao chão e à parede.

Ao adentrar no corredor, Alejo avista uma porta de madeira semi aberta no fim do corredor. O chão é todo ladrilhado de uma cerêmica vermelha encardida, e pelo que nota, algumas delas estão quebradas e rachadas. Uma leve corrente de ar passa por vc, com cheiro de ar velho, pesado e húmido.
Na parede esquerda, perto da porta do outro lado, há um archote para tocha. Não há mais nada ali.


----------



## Alejo (Dec 9, 2009)

"Podem entrar, irmãos, parece que aqui está seguro..."

Alejo diz, com o cuidado de não falar muito alto.

"Não sei até onde alguém aqui em baixo poderia ter escutado nossa chegada, portanto talvez seja bom irmos com mais cautela, de agora em diante."

Alejo observa o chão sob as lajotas quebradas, basicamente para ver se ele é sólido, ou se em algum lugar elas ocultam um vão ou um buraco (como uma forma de armadilha). 

Se tudo aparentar seguro, caminha até a moeda de luz e a pega com a mão esquerda (mas sem deixar de empunhar a maça, que está na mão direita).


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 9, 2009)

Irei narrar o resto quando todos pronunciarem o que irão fazer.

P.S - Coloquei o mapa nessa página para facilitar.


----------



## Mourn (Dec 10, 2009)

Enquanto alejo observa o chão, Mourn fica atento nas paredes e no teto. Ficando um logo atras de Alejo.


----------



## Gonzáles (Dec 11, 2009)

Do fundo, Gonzales diz a seus irmãos: 
Vamos avançar.


----------



## Gonzáles (Dec 11, 2009)

(OOC: André, a impressão desse lugar não parece ser de uma casa, certo? Pela altura que descemos dá para ter noção se onde estamos seria um subsolo, abaixo do primeiro nível da casa?)


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 11, 2009)

Vcs estão agora no nível do chão pelo que parece.


----------



## Alejo (Dec 11, 2009)

"Vamos lá, irmãos!", sussurra Alejo.

Se está tudo aparentemente seguro, e o sacerdote de Lathander chegou a pegar a moeda, a idéia é seguir até a outra porta, cautelosamente observando as suas condições, e chegando perto da porta, se ela estiver fechada, tentando ouvir se algum som vem do outro lado.

(OOC: Alejo tenta ouvir a pouca distância, mesmo, verificando se há algum som alto e óbvio. Ele não cola o ouvido nem encosta na porta até os outros chegarem).


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 11, 2009)

*Só um pause*

Sílvio, assim que vc entra e avança até a moeda, o chão do corredor começa a afundar, como que virando uma rampa íngrime. Vcs têm pouco tempo para reação, ou seja, sõ terão um partial action e o direito ao save de reflex.

O que farão com a partial?

P.S - Demian viu um detalhe no chão, que poderia denunciar a armadilha, mas quando consegui notar, já era tarde.


----------



## Alejo (Dec 14, 2009)

(OOC: Entendi que o chão se reclinou e está virando tipo uma rampa, mas foi ligeiramente lento e dá pra ter uma ação rápida, é isso? Se entendo certo, aí vai minha ação)

Se Alejo chegou a pegar a moeda, ele a larga agora (free action). Se existe alguma daquelas rachaduras no chão perto de Alejo, ele quer se deitar perto dela e agarrar a fresta com a mão livre (acho que isso seria uma partial action), tentando assim se pendurar como um atleta de escalada. 

Assim, ele espera que a moeda escorregue ou caia para o chão abaixo, e ele possa ver, conforme o chão se reclina, se escorregar é seguro, ou se ele deve ficar pendurado. 

Ele vai tentar se pendurar com uma mão, mas continuar segurando a maça com a outra. Estando deitado, ele fica próximo do chão, e demora mais a escorregar ou cair (como atletas de escalada que ficam bem colados à parede).


----------



## Gonzáles (Dec 15, 2009)

Do fundo, Gonzales tenta se agarrar na porta arrombada.


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 15, 2009)

Cadê o resto do povo?


----------



## Mourn (Dec 16, 2009)

Mourn tenta, como os outros, se agarrar nem algum lugar. de preferência nalgum lugar do cenário, se não der me agarro no pé do Alejo.

-RUUUUABAT! - Exclamou Mourn, com o susto que levou. Claramente é uma onomatopéia feita pela família dos anfíbios. Seu irmãos nunca o viram fazer tal som... E pareceu bem estranho. =P


----------



## Duorin III (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pause no jogo*

OFF - Galera, o Neto deu a idéia de tentarmos um jogo pelo google wave. Sugiro tentarmos usá-lo pois parece mais dinâmico, podendo até marcarmos sessão online, sem descartar o método por post.

Prós e contras sou todo ouvidos, mas não aqui no forum. Faremos isso NO WAVE que o Neto criou. Só falta adicionar o Jonas. Já podem colocar coisas lá.

*((FECHADO PARA POSTS))*


----------

